# Cats Meow Jamboree, April, 2015



## Pontoon Princess

April 22nd to 25th of 2015, four days, three night of snow cat adventure and good fun,  Timberline Lodge on Mountain Hood, Oregon, will be hosting this event, April snow storms are huge and the sunny days are fabulous.  Much is planned, details will be posted by June 1 st, plan to make your room reservations next month. We will have several ski runs just for our private use, There are very large parking lots for the tow rigs and motor homes, it is our belief that we will fill the entire lodge with snow cat folks and slopes with snow cats. This will be a grand event. So, start planning to attend. Again, I will be providing complete details by the end of the month. Feel free to contact me with your question?


----------



## Lyndon

Sounds like a great "Gig". I'm interested.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you are the first! be there or you will miss a great adventure of a lifetime.


----------



## mbsieg

Dibbs!!!! Can I drive the 1950 a few feet??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yes, and i will go one better, i will more than likely have several tuckers at the cats meow and you can drive the '50 all day long, it will be done by then, i promise.


----------



## jask

I am in as well! this sounds like a great time, and I look forward to meeting people and putting faces to names 

John


----------



## 300 H and H

Sounds like a great time!!

Unfortunately it is the dates we usually start planting crops here in Iowa. When you are a farmer you have to get planted or else...

There will be a gathering of snow cats in Michigan this winter as well. Hope some of our memebers will consider that event as well...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

It is good this is catching on. It takes a lot to organize a meet.   thanks
I'll do my best to annoy you with my* presence.* 
jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

please annoy me, love to see you again, remember to bring your machine so my tucker can annoy it.


----------



## tom

I tried to book a room last nigh..their site was down. Are they closed for mud season?


----------



## utahwilson

Sounds fun.  Lodge site indicates those dates are unavailable.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Timberline lodge is going to offer a package for this event and that will be available June 1, 2014, so, please wait till then and I will also post the entire schedule of events that will be occurring, thanks for the interest, Timberline Lodge is excited and quite pleased to be hosting the cats meow jamboree

thanks to everyone 

jinn marie davis


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Very Interested.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

again to all that are interested in attending the cats meow jamboree, please contact me if you have questions before i post the schedule of events and when Timberline Lodge will start taking reservations for the event, which should be june 1 st 2014, they are putting together a special package, thanks again jinn


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

this could be doable for me I will have to talk with the wife


----------



## Pontoon Princess

let me add, to those that may be traveling from far away lands and find bringing a snow cat just not possible,  I planning to bring up more than one tucker ( sorry to the non tucker snow cat people ) and making them available for others to drive. talk with me to make this work for you. first come, gets a tucker to run.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Cool I may just ride along with others too .it would be different not having to drive. just don't give me a krusty and say this is yours. it would be like having to wear a dunce cap for a day.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just tucker spoken here.


----------



## JimVT

check if any cat skiing is ok. going to a mountain top in a vintage cat and skiing down may make a good video.
 my canyon is insured for a million if that is needed.it is the same as a groomer.
jim


----------



## Cidertom

GPB: Just tuckers?  I've been trying to figure how to get my Snotrack in front of the garage at timberline lodge for a photo op.  Not that any have been there before...    Oh, and I will need to book a particular room...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

photos ops will abound and things to do will amaze, keeping checking for new info.

back up at Timberline Lodge, Mt, Hood today,  brought the '68 and the '49 Tuckers,  you guys are going to have a great time and if you don't, cause you did not come!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

when up to silcox hut on Mt Hood, and ran into a bunch of snow groomers at cutters camp and the folks from ski area magazine, great day.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

couple more pics from today with a bunch of cutters camp groomers


----------



## jask

_Looks like you made their day!  .... I call Dobbs n "that" room....  My name is John. . And I can bring a snowtrac if needed..'. Just saying.
_


----------



## nikos

glacierparkbus

Great pictures (Tuckers)- Amazing place (Timberline Lodge, Mt, Hood)
In my dreams.

Nikos


----------



## Pontoon Princess

please please please, bring lots of snowtracs, great machine love the design and would like to own one!


----------



## nikos

glacierparkbus said:


> please please please, bring lots of snowtracs, great machine love the design and would like to own one!



Glacierparkbus
I believe that this place, it  has been connected directly with the
profile and visibility of the Snow - trac
The semiotics of space, refers us (Snowtrac Owners ) to the magical images of the film produced and directed by Stanley Kubrick, with Jack Nicholson.

Regards Nikos


----------



## Sno-Surfer

This is awesome!!! Count me and my snow trac in for sure. Just a hop skip from home for me. This is going to be great.  I already can't wait.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Okay, latest update for snow trac owners and fans of the Shinning, there will be a very special showing of the Shinning along with a photo op for the believers, and this is available only to snow trac owners that come to the cats meow jamboree, april, '15 this is one time you do not want to miss out, and I, myself would love to see every snow trac come.


----------



## sno-drifter

Seems to me that we need Thiokol 1200 Sprites too http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...53C5F606EEBFF9E46772AA7E81DD1&selectedIndex=0

 Check it out.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

well, i am learning more and more about the Shining, yes, we need thiokols for that special moment at timberline, more importantly, all snow cats are more than welcome to come!


----------



## JimVT

glacierparkbus said:


> Okay, latest update for snow trac owners and fans of the Shinning, there will be a very special showing of the Shinning along with a photo op for the believers, and this is available only to snow trac owners that come to the cats meow jamboree, april, '15 this is one time you do not want to miss out, and I, myself would love to see every snow trac come.


I didn't plan on towing my trac 5hrs . My rare canyon is so much easier on my body. Only a few were made and I'm stretching it 3ft.
 Maybe don can pull it down.
 jim


----------



## BigAl RIP

I may have to show up . The timing is good . Decisions .......decisions ....  I can only bring one .... The Kristi KT7 *"Yetti Special*"  or the Kristi KT3 *"SS Work Horse Special"?* .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

please please please come, bring them both, and show us how kewl the kristi is!


----------



## NorCal

Count me and my SnowTrac in.......
Looking forward to it.
Chris


----------



## Pontoon Princess

wonderful, truly looking forward to meeting you in person, will add you to the growing list of cats that are coming, very impressed with the number of cat owners who have committed to attend. going to be a grand event, and if you do not have a wonderful time, it is because, you did not come!


----------



## utahwilson

planning on attending and bringing our TM.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

so, if you need a little help getting your cat to the jamboree, let me know, "orange truck will travel"


----------



## nikos

Snow cats in Movies (including the Shining)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4StleZZfIw

Regards Nikos


----------



## DAVENET

Nice picture!


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Sure would be nice if Tucker could manufacture a nice big batch of retro kittens!  Probably be instant classics!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you know that there are crazed tuckerites out there that could pull that off, you should be careful of what is said/wished for, it takes very little to set them off building kittens, and who knows what else.


----------



## tom

If they did build some I would order one!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

only ONE ? i will put you down for THREE.


----------



## tom

ok..have it your way.. as long as I have help driving them. Nothing sadder than a neglected Tucker watching the others going out to play!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the photo is of the 1960 Winter Olympic team, training up at Timberline, Mt Hood.


----------



## NorCal

Very cool photo, is that the same Tucker that you and Scott are restoring now?


----------



## NorCal

Hey Jinn any updates on the Jamboree??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

to all, will be posting the schedule and room info ( how to make reservations - the lodge is being held for the jamboree ) and related info, stay tuned, thanks to all

jinn marie


----------



## Nikson

I guess I might be one of the few actual OREGONIANS that has to make it, otherwise I'll have to shoot myself in the foot...

Thanks for organizing the event, will be a great one I'm sure.

Do you happen to have the more direct contact info for anyone for the reservation at the hotel, or just take it as it goes when you call there?

Thanks,

p.s.  gotta start that snowcat resto...


----------



## sno-drifter

We are still working out the details with Timberline Lodge and have the rooms all reserved for this event. The reservations for those who want to stay at Silcox which is one mile up the mountain from the Lodge, at 7000 foot elevation will be limited due to the limited capacity of 24. The Cat's Meow is still to happen, stay tuned to this station for further info.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Attention Attention Attention, details have been finalized and you will be able to start making reservations within the next 7 days.

the featured snow cat for the jamboree will be; Snow Trac - "shinning example" of over snow transportation.

As each of you make reservations to attend the jamboree, would you please post a photo of your machine you plan to bring to Cats Meow Jamboree, 2015

Thank you 

Jinn Marie Davis and Scott Russell


----------



## Nikson

glacierparkbus said:


> Attention Attention Attention, details have been finalized and you will be able to start making reservations within the next 7 days.
> 
> the featured snow cat for the jamboree will be; Snow Trac - "shinning example" of over snow transportation.
> 
> As each of you make reservations to attend the jamboree, would you please post a photo of your machine you plan to bring to Cats Meow Jamboree, 2015
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Jinn Marie Davis and Scott Russell



Jinn, 

Do we need to mention something to them about it, as we did in Leavenworth last time, or is there going to be a "special" to call person at the Lodge, whom we need to bug about the reservations.

Also, if we are planning to bring our RV there, is there a need for any other arrangements other than just the SnowPark Winter Pass?

Being local, I might just consider staying in the RV for those days and just hang out on the parking lot with the crowd


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thank you when we post the info for reservations and the schedule of events for the cat's meow, all that needed info will be included, rv's will be welcomed. thanks again jinn


----------



## Track Addict

First pass at the wife and it went well.  Sounds like a dream for me!


----------



## JimVT

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> First pass at the wife and it went well. Sounds like a dream for me!



looks like a  long drive.


----------



## Track Addict

I would be flying in and similar to boat sucking I would be tucker sucking!

What's the story with rooms?  Website does not seem to work for reservations?

Look like she is on board!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hang in there folks, reservations for the cats meow jamboree will be open in the next few days, and it will be a one stop deal, the entire lodge has been reserved for us, so we are good to go for the rooms,  

it will be great to have blackfin4bluefin joining us at timberline, it will be good to me you in person, thanks for coming out.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

okay, 

latest update from Timberline Lodge, have been told that they are still working on their new reservation system, ( tech issue ) and the jamboree is going be the first to use the new system, will be accepting reservations by August 1 st, FYI, all the rooms are set aside for the Jamboree, so we good for the rooms and event is just getting better each day, here are a few things to look forward too;

1. Snow trac is the Jamboree's shinning example of over the snow travel
2. Special showing of the Shinning during the Jamboree
3. Tucker Sno-cat Corp are making plans to attend, they will be bringing equipment
4. There are special efforts being made for a very famous sno-cat to attend Jamboree
5. Driving skills event.
6. Friday night, dinner - dance, country/rock-n-roll band
7. Watch for further details about Jamboree, many things are in the works, which is all 
    good for those that attend !


----------



## JimVT

I let pistonbully know about it.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

glacierparkbus said:


> okay,
> 
> latest update from Timberline Lodge, have been told that they are still working on their new reservation system, ( tech issue ) and the jamboree is going be the first to use the new system, will be accepting reservations by August 1 st, FYI, all the rooms are set aside for the Jamboree, so we good for the rooms and event is just getting better each day, here are a few things to look forward too;
> 
> 1. Snow trac is the Jamboree's shinning example of over the snow travel
> 2. Special showing of the Shinning during the Jamboree
> 3. Tucker Sno-cat Corp are making plans to attend, they will be bringing equipment
> 4. There are special efforts being made for a very famous sno-cat to attend Jamboree
> 5. Driving skills event.
> 6. Friday night, dinner - dance, country/rock-n-roll band
> 7. Watch for further details about Jamboree, many things are in the works, which is all
> good for those that attend !


 
 Special snow cat does that mean some one is going to try to get Big Al to bring his krusty and pry it from the trailer.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

nope, it means, Snow Trac machines are the featured machine, a shinning example of a snow machine, a honor to be enjoyed by snow trac owners at a special place.  I do have a plan for getting Big Al to attend the snow cat jamboree, I have a plan!!!


----------



## JimVT

Your getting one of those fish ponds that anyone can catch fish ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup, got one of those ponds, well stocked, fish are BIG ! and every cast will catch a trout.


----------



## BigAl RIP

JimVT said:


> Your getting one of those fish ponds that anyone can catch fish ?


 


glacierparkbus said:


> yup, got one of those ponds, well stocked, fish are BIG ! and every cast will catch a trout.


 
\ 
Ok that is blackmail ! I have already mentioned it to the wife so let me see what she says . More than likely she will be in agreement .


----------



## BigAl RIP

So I assume that you all will want the _KT7 *Yetti *Edition_ to be the rig I bring , if this works out ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

BigAl said:


> Ok that is blackmail ! I have already mentioned it to the wife so let me see what she says . More than likely she will be in agreement .



WE, will use all means available to convince you to come!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

yes Allen I want to see a krusty move on it's own in person Your Buddy Bobcat can bring his too I hear how they are going to beat my snow trac to the top of anvil mountain.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowtrac Nome said:


> yes Allen I want to see a krusty move on it's own in person Your Buddy Bobcat can bring his too I hear how they are going to beat my snow trac to the top of anvil mountain.


 
 I heard he was going to tow your Snot track to the top, so I guess either way he still wins ......


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK you all . 

Looks like we might be on board to attend . My health has been a issue lately and as long as I am feelin ok we will make every effort to attend . 

I'll be bringing Yetti . She is my favorite . 


I hired a mechanic to come up tomorrow and start going over everything to insure she is ready . He will be installing the new items I have just not felt like doing . 

Everyone has seen her picture but I will post  as requested .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

SUPER, very pleased to have you coming to the cats meow jamboree, if Big Al is coming, and he is, what about the rest of you !!! this going to be great.


----------



## jask

How much fun is this going to be!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

it will be a blast to meet Big Al in person krusty jokes a side he seems to be a pretty good person.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

BIG AL, he is a good guy and think there are quite a few us the will enjoy meeting him, hear tell, he has lots of stories to tell


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I wished I could bring down the old snot trac  or Thiokol, Show Al what a real work machine is, kind of like me not beautiful just reliable.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

glacierparkbus said:


> okay,
> 
> latest update from Timberline Lodge, have been told that they are still working on their new reservation system, ( tech issue ) and the jamboree is going be the first to use the new system, will be accepting reservations by August 1 st, FYI, all the rooms are set aside for the Jamboree, so we good for the rooms and event is just getting better each day, here are a few things to look forward too;
> 
> 1. Snow trac is the Jamboree's shinning example of over the snow travel
> 2. Special showing of the Shinning during the Jamboree
> 3. Tucker Sno-cat Corp are making plans to attend, they will be bringing equipment
> 4. There are special efforts being made for a very famous sno-cat to attend Jamboree
> 5. Driving skills event.
> 6. Friday night, dinner - dance, country/rock-n-roll band
> 7. Watch for further details about Jamboree, many things are in the works, which is all
> good for those that attend !



now, that i have the world famous, Big Al's Kristi coming to the Jamboree, there is a second very famous sno-cat that is planning on attending, they are working on it as i write. the 4 th generation of tucker boys will be bringing rock and roll ! just think about the history of this machine and you being able to see this machine in person and better yet, run! a very special moment in time.


----------



## tom

I tried to place a reservation online and by phone Friday at the lodge and it appeared they didn't know anything about the Jamboree. Online system was not working either. Are they accepting reservations yet. Has anyone booked a room yet?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tom, timberline lodge will be using a new reservation system and we - the cats meow jamboree - will be the first to use the new system, they are having tech issues in getting it up and running, am told by august 1 st, it will be up and accepting reservations, rest assured that the whole lodge is being held for the jamboree, fyi, management does know all about it and is excited to be hosting it, and that would include jeff K, he is the president of the of the ski area and lodge, again, they are very pleased and we all good to go, just waiting on a couple of geeks to finish up the new reservation system, looking forward to seeing all of you next april, thank you for all for your patience and interest. 

regards

jinn davis and scott russell


----------



## Helmsman38

Can you post a road map that shows  available turn outs on the mountain that show an emergency stop areas should one break down going up the hill.
A also show where the weigh scales are bother north and south i5 as well as west bound just Incase  one needs to know. 
Is it possible to post any special or good to know towing requirements in the state of Oregon. 
Are there any special vehicle tab requirements for operating a snow cat on the property we will operate on.  This would be help for those of us planning to travel the long drive from out of state .   Thanks


----------



## JimVT

marco,just follow me . I hit them all.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey, just let me know where you are coming from and we will get you detailed info for a safe trip, overall oregon, is fairly okay to trailer though, nothing special to know, do not believe you will have any issues getting to timberline, besides, just follow Jim VT,


----------



## BigAl RIP

irongoat said:


> Can you post a road map that shows available turn outs on the mountain that show an emergency stop areas should one break down going up the hill.
> A also show where the weigh scales are bother north and south i5 as well as west bound just Incase one needs to know.
> Is it possible to post any special or good to know towing requirements in the state of Oregon.
> Are there any special vehicle tab requirements for operating a snow cat on the property we will operate on. This would be help for those of us planning to travel the long drive from out of state . Thanks


 
 Depending on when you plan to travel I might tag along and help push up the hills . I figure one full  day to get there ??


----------



## sno-drifter

Driving from the east, Idaho via I-84, turn south at Hood river Hwy 35 which runs into Hwy 26 and head east to Govt. Camp.. Govt. Camp is at the summit of the pass and the road to Timberline Lodge is clearly marked as you turn north. This road only goes to Timberline. If coming from southern Idaho, ya'll just take Hwy 26 to Govt. Camp. Driving from the west side, use Hwy 26 heading east. From south on I-5, take I-205 to I-84 or you can shorten the length a little bit by heading east at Clackamas Hwy 212. More stop and go and small towns and it runs into Hwy 26. Your choice as to if you like freeway driving or two lane. From north I-5, take I-205 to I-84. Any one coming from the west on I-84 should exit at Troutdale and head south to hit Hwy26. Pretty easy and well marked.

 All the freeways have wide shoulders if you need to stop. The Timberline road is fairly steep, 2200 vertical feet in 6 miles, and has limited turn outs. All paved and wide roadway. Semi-trucks use this road year round. Timberline is at 6000 feet elev.

 Check the weather report for road conditions, I have seen snow there in July, but very rare. Bring you chains.

 See you there look for Orange,

 Scott


----------



## Nikson

irongoat said:


> Can you post a road map that shows  available turn outs on the mountain that show an emergency stop areas should one break down going up the hill.
> A also show where the weigh scales are bother north and south i5 as well as west bound just Incase  one needs to know.
> Is it possible to post any special or good to know towing requirements in the state of Oregon.
> Are there any special vehicle tab requirements for operating a snow cat on the property we will operate on.  This would be help for those of us planning to travel the long drive from out of state .   Thanks



I've ran my cats only with a regular OHV sticker.  Most of the parking lots use winter park passes (either daily or seasonal).

I would almost presume that running at the Timberline wont be an issue without any permits, being that is a leased private property.


----------



## Nikson

OHV Permits:

If you have a Washington state permit, its honored in Oregon... 

See the link below...

http://www.oregon.gov/OPRD/ATV/Pages/Permits.aspx#Out_of_state_ATV_Permits


----------



## sno-drifter

We will be operating under the permit for the ski area operator RLK and Co. So no ATV permit will be required. However the Cat's Meow Jamboree will be during the season requiring a Snow Park permit. They will be available at Timberline Lodge if you do not have one. I believe that there is reciprocity between other states. Look it up.


----------



## mbsieg

glacierparkbus said:


> hey, just let me know where you are coming from and we will get you detailed info for a safe trip, overall oregon, is fairly okay to trailer though, nothing special to know, do not believe you will have any issues getting to timberline, besides, just follow Jim VT,


Other than you cannot pump your own gas!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup !!! 

why sir, you are correct and we in oregon feel oh, so special. 

FYI, that is why they are called service stations, not sure why, still waiting to have the windshield washed and oil checked


----------



## JimVT

maybe setup a facebook or a page on this fourm with all the info? The ones we did for Leavenworth jamboree I thought were helpful.
http://www.forumsforums.com/snowcatjamboree2014.html

https://www.facebook.com/snowcatjamboree


----------



## Pontoon Princess

we will do a page on the forums when timberline is ready to take reseverations


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey hey big al, fyi, fishing is real good and with a tucker you should catch your more fish than you will know what to do with, maybe a fish fry at the jamboree.


----------



## nikos

The Tucker is catching the  fishes Like a snow CAT FISH
Nikos


----------



## Pontoon Princess

"Oh boy, Oh boy, Oh boy, I'm excited !!! Dad and I are going to the Cats Meow Jamboree, dads got the Jeep load and the Tucker is on the trailer and we are ready to go, the mountain is going to crawling with cool cats !"  Scott Russell


----------



## DAVENET

glacierparkbus said:


> Timberline lodge is going to offer a package for this event . . .



Are they planning on something all inclusive for the dates of the Jamboree?  Just rooms or rooms and meal vouchers (if buffet style for our group)?

 What are the regular room rates there?  Lot's of questions, but I'm searching to see if I can make this work.  But it's like looking for hen's teeth without actually trying to book a room (which won't work until August 1st)!

 Thanks!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

timberline will have a number of different packages available, should have a date soon to start signing up, let me know if i can do anything to make it work for you.


----------



## Helmsman38

sno-drifter said:


> We will be operating under the permit for the ski area operator RLK and Co. So no ATV permit will be required. However the Cat's Meow Jamboree will be during the season requiring a Snow Park permit. They will be available at Timberline Lodge if you do not have one. I believe that there is reciprocity between other states. Look it up.



Good stuff thanks I was wondering about that


----------



## sno-drifter

Hello snow people. The link for the Cat's Meow Jamboree at Mt. Hood Oregon is on line. You may book lodging reservations now and get your machine pass at this time. The food reservations and sign up will be upcoming. http://www.timberlinelodge.com/event/cats-meow-jamboree/

 Sorry for the wait,

 Scott


----------



## Sno-Surfer

OH yeah! This is gonna be fun! I'll see you all up there.


----------



## sno-drifter

Guess you win the award for travelling the shortest distance to the Cat's Meow.


----------



## DAVENET

He'll be able to do a daily commute from his house in his Snowtrac!

 I'm guessing there is still a glitch in their system since the only options are for the Gov. Camp Condos?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> He'll be able to do a daily commute from his house in his Snowtrac!
> 
> I'm guessing there is still a glitch in their system since the only options are for the Gov. Camp Condos?



yup, we found this glitch also and have informed timber of the issued, it will be fixed asap jinn and scott


----------



## sno-drifter

The website has been changed to include a toll free phone number. So try again http://www.timberlinelodge.com/event/cats-meow-jamboree/

 Sorry for any problems, and you will want to stay at the Lodge, not Govt. Camp which is 6 miles away, so that you and your machine sleep in perfect harmony.


----------



## Lyndon

Kind of 'spendy'!. Got my reservation, but it cost right at twice as much as an efficiency apartment with a kitchen, a fireplace, Washer & Dryer, at Whistler village, and that had a porch with a view of the slopes!
Hmmmmm,....


----------



## JimVT

maybe someone should post the cost . This would be helpful  for us and the lodge.


----------



## Lyndon

Maybe it's one of those deals like we get at Boeing or for BP: " Special for you today,... 200% of what any other jocker off the street would have to pay", Used to get that working for the government too once in awhile.


----------



## JimVT

I got this from a member after reservations were made. 
 having seconds thoughts myself. could be one less snow trac on that hill.

 " All this was  the hotel, and it's about 250$ a night!"


----------



## mtntopper

JimVT said:


> I got this from a member after reservations were made.
> having seconds thoughts myself. could be one less snow trac on that hill.
> 
> " All this was  the hotel, and it's about 250$ a night!"



Maybe that price includes food, fuel and booze!!!!!!! In that case not too bad of a price otherwise a basic room on the mountain at $250.00 will limit participants. 

Room rates for groups in the Big Horn Mountains of WY at most of the resorts will drop from about $129.00ish a night to $75.00 a night for a larger group discount. Looks like you are headed in at a slower time of the year so I think a discount would be in order. I will stay home at my mountain home and enjoy a non expensive week of sun and snow without the crowds and cook my own filet. 

For anyone interested the newly opened and completely remodeled Meadowlark Lake Resort opened July 4th of this after a long closure. The new owners did a great job on the restaurant/lodge area remodel. If you are headed to the Big Horns for snowmobiling or snow catting this gives you more choice with many added room accommodations on the mountain. I ate the highest price meal on the menu last Sunday at $36.00 and it was excellent. I was a bit concerned about it when I ordered it but I may go back this weekend and order the same meal if available. I never complain about the price of a good meal but if you pay for crap food that is another story.


----------



## cloudcap

I haven't made reservations yet, but $250/night doesn't sound out of line for Timberline Lodge.  It has been a few years since we stayed there, but my recollection is that we paid $200+ for a room.  It is a pretty cool old building and I imagine the costs of running it are fairly high.  Still, if you're not willing/able to plunk down the cash then I'd hope that you could stay down the hill in Government Camp or Sandy and just come up for the day -- this sounds like an event you wouldn't want to miss.

Ron


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hello to all, the thinking was, to have a on mountain experience at a understanding quality resort, a once in a lifetime moment, I am sorry that we were not able to this at a lower cost, remember you will be able to walk out of the lodge and jump right in your machine and enjoy a fabulous day on mt hood,  please keep in mind, Timberline Lodge and Mt Hood is a special place and the people at Timberline have gone out of their way to make this available to us, and the rates are what they are, sorry, this is the best that could be done, even with the personal relationship with the operator of Timberline Lodge. I do hope this helps to explain the situation and for that do attend, it will be a memory for a lifetime. hope to see you all there even if you come just for the day. thank you jinn and scott


----------



## Lyndon

*I'M DONE!* Winning and complaining! I for one want to thank Scott & Jinn for all their efforts for setting this up. Thisk about it,.. this is a once in a lifetime "Gig". You get to take your snow cat on to an actual ski area, a famous one at that, at a famous mountain, one of the highest in North America.  This is as the kids would say:"*WAY COOL!*
I took my old red 63 ST4 to: Crater Lake, Mt. Rainier, Mt. Saint Helens, and Yellowstone Park, an if I still had it I would certainly be taking it here. As it is I no longer own an ST4, so I'm either going to rope a friend who has one into going and if needs be haul it there for him, or bring the Tucker 544. I might even try to stuff 2 ST4's on to this custom Tucker Snow cat trailer just to see if it can be done!


----------



## Snowcat Pat

Yes, its spendy.
But it's Timberline, beyond awesome. 
Every time I see that hill the air leaves my lungs momentarily.
We'll be snowboarding and skiing too, more $ for that.
May never happen again.
We will be there even if we have to camp in the parking lot, 
as we have done many times for summer skiing.
Only regret will be not bringing a snowcat....no truck to haul one with.
But we've got our climbing skins.
And maybe someday well get permission to set the worlds record longest portable rope tow there.
-Pat


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thank you for the support, and for those not bringing a cat, i will have several that i am willing let others use and enjoy. please contact me via pm and we will make it happen.
regards jinn


----------



## mbsieg

I wonder if there is camping anywhere close?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yes there is, and if needed i will find the name and number for you, also, several budget priced motels within 50 miles of timberline and you could do motor home in the lower parking lot.


----------



## sno-drifter

Sorry that I have not posted. Last night we had lightening all night and it started at least 4 fires. One was on our place. Jinn came out as we were going to work on Tuckers and she and I put on our hardhats and Nomex. I got hounded for hauling the freighter behind the orange suburban, check out hauling the 450 JD. for fire work.

 Yes, Timberline is spendy, but a bargain for the experience. In 60+ years, I have never seen the opportunity for people to run their  snow cats on the upper mountain and it may not happen again. We will be looking at this Jamboree as our vacation for the year and bite the bullet. 

 I look forward to seeing all of you next April,

 Scott


----------



## jask

Redrum!
I am looking forward to seeing any and all at Timberline!!  I do not normally stay at Hotels that cost this much, but I also do not normally get to stay at a National historic landmark where i can bring and drive a snow machine and get to hang out with people who share this obsession  I seriously doubt there would be any opportunities available in the future to enjoy such an extraordinairy and historic location- the history of the Timberline is rich and famous and will be a story to share even if you stay off the mountain  please try to put this on your bucket list...  get a photo with some great machines and have a great time with people who  your wife thinks are as crazy as you 
And if anyone want to see room 217... I have the key and will provide the axe for photos.  
Thank you Jinn and Scott, I look forward to this like a kid to Christmas.


----------



## JimVT

sno-drifter said:


> Sorry that I have not posted. Last night we had lightening all night and it started at least 4 fires. One was on our place. Jinn came out as we were going to work on Tuckers and she and I put on our hardhats and Nomex. I got hounded for hauling the freighter behind the orange suburban, check out hauling the 450 JD. for fire work.
> 
> Yes, Timberline is spendy, but a bargain for the experience. In 60+ years, I have never seen the opportunity for people to run their snow cats on the upper mountain and it may not happen again. We will be looking at this Jamboree as our vacation for the year and bite the bullet.
> 
> I look forward to seeing all of you next April,
> 
> Scott


scott
 looks like you  got the recommended 10% tongue weight.

 hope you won on the fire. things are really dry.
 I get the latest on this site.
 Northwest Interagency
 Coordination Center
http://www.nwccweb.us/information/firemap.aspx
 jim


----------



## BigAl RIP

Gonna have give this some serious thought about staying there . If we make it over I might just make it a day trip . Menu is nice but a little classy for my likes .I can see some serious money being spent .  Wife wants Europe for two months next year which would be when this is happening .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hummm choices choices choices, europe vs snow cat adventure ( lots of fishing ) ah, remember europe will always be there.


----------



## j farm

My wife and I we'll be making the trip from California . Now I need to decide on which Tucker to bring.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

good  good good, to have you two coming, it is a good problem too have, which tucker should i drive today, see ya at the jamboree thanks jinn


----------



## Pontoon Princess

To all jamboree attendees, have a question for the group, would you like to see a roster/spotters guide for all the cats that attend, what I am thinking is to have a photo of your machine with a history, like, how long, you have had cat fever, where you found it, specs of the machine, etc etc etc, half page, to a page would be great, this would all be compiled into a booklet and handed out to you when you arrive. this would be a freebie. let me know your thoughts, and thanks jinn


----------



## Track Addict

I think it would be exponentially useful.  

Maybe your forum handle name and real name to put to the face? Home location.  What you use it for?  Mods?  

Great idea.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the roster/spotters guide to sno-cats would be only for those that attend the jamboree. i would plan to have each person email me with a glam picture of the cat and their story/history ( i know that a lot of you guys have a great sense of humor and write quite well, which will make this a fun read along with be very informational ), i would put this all together and have ready for when you arrive at the jamboree, this works really works well if everyone attending sends in the info, thanks to all

glacierparkbus

jinn m davis 

portland oregon

email; thomas40white@aol.com


----------



## JimVT

I  called my reservations in today. the gal said 8 rooms are already reserved .


----------



## Track Addict

Wife is booking us this week so there will be at least 9 rooms booked and we are very excited.  

Anyone have experience with Alaska Air?  We are generally JetBlue or Soutwest travelers but Alaska has a direct from Boston.  Not familiar with the area and we are traveling with a 3 year old and ski gear so here is what I am thinking let me know what you think.

Wed.  Fly out Boston to Portland stay.
Thurs. Checkout Portland stay.
Friday.  Rent vehicle drive up to timberline play and stay
Saturday. play and stay
Sunday- Drive back to portland fly home.

Sounds easy in my head.  If there was a way to fit a stop by Tuckerville in here some how that would be awesome!

Comments wanted:


----------



## JimVT

from what I understand the area roped off to us is a no ski area.
 lets hope for lots of spring snow.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Wife is booking us this week so there will be at least 9 rooms booked and we are very excited.
> 
> Anyone have experience with Alaska Air?  We are generally JetBlue or Soutwest travelers but Alaska has a direct from Boston.  Not familiar with the area and we are traveling with a 3 year old and ski gear so here is what I am thinking let me know what you think.
> 
> Wed.  Fly out Boston to Portland stay.
> Thurs. Checkout Portland stay.
> Friday.  Rent vehicle drive up to timberline play and stay
> Saturday. play and stay
> Sunday- Drive back to portland fly home.
> 
> Sounds easy in my head.  If there was a way to fit a stop by Tuckerville in here some how that would be awesome!
> 
> Comments wanted:


Alaska is good way to go, sure glad you are able to come! jinn


----------



## Pontoon Princess

an open invitation to all that will be coming though Portland on thursday on the way to timberline; I will open tuckerville in the morning for a open house thing and will do a BBQ for lunch and leave for timberline by 2 pm, only an hour away, be up to the lodge no later than 4 pm., if interested, leave me know so i can plan.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> I  called my reservations in today. the gal said 8 rooms are already reserved .


Jim VT, sure glad you are able to attend, thanks, remember snow trac folks, the snow trac  will be the featured machine at the cats meow!!!


----------



## Track Addict

I think there is some skiing to be had somehow.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Yes ! skiing and snow boarding both, so, if interested, go for it, the spring skiing is great.


----------



## Lyndon

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Wife is booking us this week so there will be at least 9 rooms booked and we are very excited.
> 
> Anyone have experience with Alaska Air?  We are generally JetBlue or Soutwest travelers but Alaska has a direct from Boston.  Not familiar with the area and we are traveling with a 3 year old and ski gear so here is what I am thinking let me know what you think.
> 
> Wed.  Fly out Boston to Portland stay.
> Thurs. Checkout Portland stay.
> Friday.  Rent vehicle drive up to timberline play and stay
> Saturday. play and stay
> Sunday- Drive back to portland fly home.
> 
> Sounds easy in my head.  If there was a way to fit a stop by Tuckerville in here some how that would be awesome!
> 
> Comments wanted:



YES! I fly Alaska Air every 3 weeks,... for the last 21 years, and I take the Boston to SEattle flight all the time, it is very reasonably priced. I don't know if they have a direct from Portland to Boston, but if they don't, the 'hop' from portland to seattle is no big deal and is probably available on an hourly basis.


----------



## Lyndon

IF by "Tuckerville" you are referring to the Tucker Plant, in Medford:
First off it's a fairly long drive from Portland, and second, they are not open weekends, and they want you to set up an appointment. Just a "Heads-up". As of the last ime I was there they didn't actually have a "Museum" that was open to the public. Unless that has changed.


----------



## Lyndon

Correction: "Tuckerville"
My mistake, I see that is a reference to Jinn & Scott's collection, not Medford.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Lyndon said:


> Correction: "Tuckerville"
> My mistake, I see that is a reference to Jinn & Scott's collection, not Medford.


yup it would be my shop and all the tucker stuff in it. sincerely tucker jinn/glacierparkbus


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

wished I had the time and money I would liker to cross the range and run over and see Allens Krustyville to. maybe like them rare Artisians I might see a krusty moving under it's own power.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

scott and i will be posting a schedule of events in the next week or so, we finalizing several things for the jamboree, thank you to all and we look forward to meeting each of you and know this will be a very special event at Timberline Lodge, jinn


----------



## vintagebike

Maybe there is one of these stashed up at Tuckerville/Portland???  I plan on bringing one or two of our Idaho Cats next year.


----------



## sno-drifter

As a matter of fact, we have gone out on a Skiway finding expedition.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and did you find it, what happened? did you bring it home? story? pictures?


----------



## pointy chops

Just reserved our room for April, looking forward to it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

this is great!! the number of rooms already reserved is impressive and thanks too all, schedule and things happening info coming very soon stay tuned. thanks jinn


----------



## Pontoon Princess

vintagebike said:


> Maybe there is one of these stashed up at Tuckerville/Portland???  I plan on bringing one or two of our Idaho Cats next year.



that wil great to have you attend!


----------



## DAVENET

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtJBHKlrBCE

The Flying Buses

 Popular Science article:
http://books.google.com/books?id=lyEDAAAAMBAJ&pg=RA1-PA10-IA4#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## cloudcap

Here's an article w/ a little more detail on the Skyway.  Sounds like it wasn't a big money-maker.

Ron

View attachment Guardian-Fall-2012-final.pdf


----------



## Track Addict

Desmarais family is officially v


----------



## Track Addict

Officially booked at timberline!  Can't wait


----------



## sno-drifter

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> Officially booked at timberline! Can't wait



 So glad to meet you. Will you bring your all restored Tucker too? That would be a treat and you could get a photo op. here.


----------



## Track Addict

I wish.  Boston with cat in two a bit much for wife and 3 yo.

Plan on bumming lots of cat time on others !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Blackfin4Bluefin said:


> I wish.  Boston with cat in two a bit much for wife and 3 yo.
> 
> Plan on bumming lots of cat time on others !


got you covered, got one with your name already on it, enjoy!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Hello again from Tuckerville, hope all is well with everyone, and work on your snow-cat is all done and ready for Winter fun.  We are looking forward to seeing you at the Jamboree, here is the Package that has been put together for the Jamboree by Timberline Lodge, they are most pleased to be hosting this event.
As other activities are finalized, they will be posted. At Friday's nights dinner, we will have the country-rock band play, bring you dancing boots. Remember, Timberline is a great family place to enjoy the Jamboree.  And Lastly, to all Snow trac owners, your machine is the featured over snow machine for this years event. Special honors await you.

yours truly 

jinn and scott

ps, to all that have already made your reservations ( big thank you ) your final bill will reflect the improved package rates, and thanks again


----------



## Northcoast

Just booked our room,life's too short not to attend this event! (Maybe we can set the all time record for private snowcat gathering).


----------



## JimVT

sno-drifter said:


> So glad to meet you. Will you bring your all restored Tucker too? That would be a treat and you could get a photo op. here.



Scott,would that young man in the in the photo be you?


----------



## sno-drifter

Jim, No that is a Forest Service employee taking Heidi out for a stroll. Photo was taken a couple of years ago at Timberline Lodge 75th anniversary. Timberline asked me to bring the Tucker to the lodge for it. One guy was telling his family that this Sno-Cat was the one used in the Shining movie. Other than the color, manufacture, and number of tracks, I suppose it could have been. When they were filming, the director wanted to go up the mountain and experience a white out so we took him and left him alone with specific instructions not to wonder away from the cat tracks. He complied. Here are a couple of photos of the inside of the Silcox Hut above the Lodge.


----------



## JimVT

did jinn tell you about the tucker time capsule found?


----------



## Knocker of rocks

sno-drifter said:


> Here are a couple of photos of the inside of the Silcox Hut above the Lodge.



What a magnificent structure the Silcox now is.  I wish I could find my photos of when we stayed near there during our March 1978 ascent.  The place was a wreck and full of snow.  It's great that it's been saved.


----------



## sno-drifter

Here is more Silcox interior. This last photo is when Silcox was the top terminal of the Magic Mile Chairlift. I remember getting off the lift and going into Silcox where the ice on the floor was about six inches thick except a five foot radius in front of the fire place. They served the biggest glazed doughnut I ever loved. I helped with the restoration and it was quite the job to retain the original look and bring it up to code and insulate. Get your reservations in soon as there are only spaces for 20 per night. It will be an experience to eat dinner at the lodge and then hop in your cat to drive up to Silcox for the night. Did I tell you about the sunrise from there?


----------



## sno-drifter

Here is the Cat's Meow Jamboree on Timberlines website http://www.timberlinelodge.com/event/cats-meow-jamboree/
 Y'all come


----------



## sno-drifter

Hi Snow Kitty lovers,

 Here is a letter welcoming you to the event next April from the area operator and fellow lover of the cats.


----------



## nikos

The  welcoming letter

Regards Nikos


----------



## JimVT

are you going??


----------



## sno-drifter

Thanks for opening this up for me nikos. I am OK with a hammer and wrench but not so much with a computer. We realize that it is a long drive here in a snow machine, but it would be great to see you at the Meow.


----------



## JimVT

I went to move my sleeping reverations to silcox and they were unsure if it was just Saturday or all nights. never did get a call back.


----------



## JimVT

JimVT said:


> I went to move my sleeping reverations to silcox and they were unsure if it was just Saturday or all nights. never did get a call back.


seems they were confused some on the arrangements. I got a call yesterday and got it done. .
 thanks snow drifter for making a call and getting things in place. scott called me.
 it should be fine for the next person to make the arrangements.

 i'll be eating at the lodge and driving up  to silcox 7000ft for sleeping.  
 time to order up some extra lights.  
jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jim, after seeing you had some trouble/issue with the follow though, i contacted scott s.( management ) at timberline lodge, i asked him to look into it, very happy to hear he called you and have everything sorted out and taken care of, the folks at timberline lodge are good folks and truly want our event to be successful and enjoyable for all.


----------



## Helmsman38

Jen
Good news I am moving  to Bellingham WA This will make it much more likely that I will be able to attend with our DMC1200.


----------



## Helmsman38

I just put in a call for a reservation


----------



## Pontoon Princess

FABULOUS, looking forward to seeing you and everyone else who will be attending, just keeps getting better with each person coming to Timberline, thanks jinn


----------



## sno-drifter

We still have had a couple of hiccups with making reservations at Timberline Lodge. They have reserved all the rooms for this event, so sometimes you get the response that all the rooms are taken. To avoid this, ask for "In House Reservations". Also telling them that this is for the Cat's Meow Jamboree helps. Sorry for any inconvenience. Scott


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just heard that someone bought themselves a wonderful Christmas present, Merry Christmas DAVENET, see ya at Timberline in April,


----------



## DAVENET

Still juggling logistics, but didn't want to get everything else sorted and then find myself sleeping in the bushes out front because the inn was filled!


----------



## Track Addict

This is great another east coaster to bring some balance!

Alaska Air seems to have the best flights.  Jet Blue and Southwest have some but lots of layover time.

We could always leave now and drive my Tucker?  Could use the commuter lanes that way.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> This is great another east coaster to bring some balance!
> 
> Alaska Air seems to have the best flights.  Jet Blue and Southwest have some but lots of layover time.
> 
> We could always leave now and drive my Tucker?  Could use the commuter lanes that way.


TRANS AMERICA EXPEDITION, leave it to the east coast boys to dream up this crazy idea! yeah, I would pay big money to see this. should I ship out a couple freighters.


----------



## Track Addict

That new blue tucker has the street tracks we need and the trailer for the family


----------



## DAVENET

glacierparkbus said:


> TRANS AMERICA EXPEDITION, leave it to the east coast boys to dream up this crazy idea! yeah, I would pay big money to see this. should I ship out a couple freighters.



That would be kewl, but we would need to leave tomorrow to make it in time!   But agreed- the blue rig would probable cut that in half!


----------



## JimVT

lets not forget about this event. the snowpack is starting to build up good.
 I can't wait to see how my cat runs at 6900ft.
 jim


----------



## Nikson

I still have hopes that I'll make it on time with the rebuild, but at this point is very hard to commit for a sure say...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

pretty sure you will make it, if you need an extra hand? let me know, love to try my hand on a non-tucker, stay tuned: there will be a couple big announcements about the cats meow, hope you already have your reservations, this is big. Happy New Year and may the sno be DEEP!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just a reminder to all snow trac machine owners, snow trac is the featured machine for this event at Timberline lodge, sure love to see lots of snow tracs on Mt Hood, think as i write, there are five confirmed snow tracs coming, looking forward seeing how they do against other machines in friendly trials competition. And then, there are the photo ops.


----------



## JimVT

I know of one in yakama that is close to 100% original except for the larger engine.
 It still has the globe blinkers  that still work. Push button starter.
 To bad he can't make it.
 jim


----------



## JimVT

am I hard to understand?? I got a call from timberline and they never had me down for what we agreed on. I think it is correct  now. it wouldn't be a bad idea to confirm things with them.


----------



## 4TrackCat

This sure looks like fun and a great opportunity. Are there rooms left in the lodge for non tucker owners?


----------



## 3512b

I just made my res on Wednesday with no problem
 course my st4 will have to stay home, be hard to get it on the plane..
 even if I boost it up to first class....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

_AJ_ said:


> This sure looks like fun and a great opportunity. Are there rooms left in the lodge for non tucker owners?


, 

yes yes yes, more the merrier, and even better if it is not a tucker, do not want the folks to think, this is a tucker love fest scott, all machines are more than welcome, and yes, it is a great event! thanks and looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## redsqwrl

Could someone familiar with the area PM me a readers digest version of the event and lodging.

I am not lazy but I have read through the thread a few times and cant get my head around the logistics of silcox and the Lodge.

I am a apprenticeship instructor. I don't believe in sick days, and I dont get vacation.
so I would fly out of the midwest on a tuesday, and land where?
If I shipped a cat out is there a convienient place to drop it? Is anyone local to this event?
You folks from the east, anyone driving hair on fire out to the event?
I would fly back....

Ect.....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

got you covered mr redsqwrl, sending a pm and give me a call, will get you up to speed on everything, thank you tuckerville minion


----------



## 4TrackCat

glacierparkbus said:


> ,
> 
> yes yes yes, more the merrier, and even better if it is not a tucker, do not want the folks to think, this is a tucker love fest scott, all machines are more than welcome, and yes, it is a great event! thanks and looking forward to seeing everyone



Excellent!  Thanks Jen.  We will be coming down early Friday and are looking forward to it!


----------



## Northcoast

I'm sure I'm not the only attending who will have room for passangers; so if you are attending without your cat,don't despair!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I live an hour away from Timberline and if I can help anyone out, please let me know.


----------



## Track Addict

East coasters will def be snow cat sucking. We will be easy to see.  Boston accent and thumbing for rides!


----------



## DAVENET

I'll have you all messed if you are chasing a Boston accent from me! A southerner, transplanted to New Hampshire, whose twang only makes it's way out now after a couple of drinks! But, I will have my thumb out standing beside Brian!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ah, you guys will not be thumbing rides for long, lots of machines are coming, and there will be a few extras those of you coming without a cat to play with, come and enjoy, the only real concern is, that you folks just might want to move out to orygun. more non-natives


----------



## Track Addict

I went to Aspen last year and it would have been easy to stay there for both types of recreation.  

Seattle not so much would probably be found hanging from construction crane as liberal hipsters and I clashed.

Tuckerville might be the best bowl of porridge yet!


----------



## 3512b

glacierparkbus said:


> ah, you guys will not be thumbing rides for long, lots of machines are coming, and there will be a few extras those of you coming without a cat to play with, come and enjoy, the only real concern is, that you folks just might want to move out to orygun. more non-natives



Years and years ago I was the resident field mechanic for southern Vermont for, at the time Jorden Milton Cat.
I was up inLudlow Vt at the town shed working on the town loader a good old 930 a beloved old loader tried and true and I bet still running
Old Tuck was the operator an ancient old woodchuck and don’t think he ever been south of Bratelbough or north of the tunbridge words fair with the naked ladies and the beer tent and the wonderful fights that would take place on the hill behind the beer tent…
Well we had to go and get a tubing cutter at the Napa store and I said to Tuck lets go for a ride.
So we ventured down to town past the boutiques fancy dandy store selling trinkets t shirts and what not.

As Ludlow is a ski resort now. For what its worth at one time it was a mining town for talc and farming logging. These stores had replaced the old staples of the old vt village.
Well I asked tuck what think of this stuff and he said.” I don’t mind people coming up from away to visit. Cause if I lived south I want to come visit. But what I hate is they move up and want to get involved. Isn’t nothing worse than people coming up with money from down south and have the time to change things. First they are on the school board than the road commission then this committee then this committee get elected and they add side walks dog parks and more stuff that gets the place just like they left and as its get good and screw up… they move to New Hampshire and start again there.”
Me I would move to Vancouver Wash and do my shopping in sales tax free Oregon


----------



## Helmsman38

Just got home from the Snow Cat Jamboree 2015 in Leavenworth, WA.  Fantastic people and great Hosts Nick & April Seegert. 16 vintage snow cats and 35 people and one dog (cooper) !! 
Now it's official Timberline Lodge has confirmed our reservations for April 23- departing the 26th. Our 1981 DMC 1200 Spryte.

We talked with several snow cat owners at the Snow Cat Jamboree 2015 and hope to hear them on this forum announce their conformations for the Cats Meow Jamboree at Timberline Lodge.
After reviewing the accommodations on the mountain we are confident that the memories and photo opportunities with all the snow machines will be a one of a kind event. What a great outing with the cat this is going to be.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

3512b said:


> Years and years ago I was the resident field mechanic for southern Vermont for, at the time Jorden Milton Cat.
> I was up inLudlow Vt at the town shed working on the town loader a good old 930 a beloved old loader tried and true and I bet still running
> Old Tuck was the operator an ancient old woodchuck and don’t think he ever been south of Bratelbough or north of the tunbridge words fair with the naked ladies and the beer tent and the wonderful fights that would take place on the hill behind the beer tent…
> Well we had to go and get a tubing cutter at the Napa store and I said to Tuck lets go for a ride.
> So we ventured down to town past the boutiques fancy dandy store selling trinkets t shirts and what not.
> 
> As Ludlow is a ski resort now. For what its worth at one time it was a mining town for talc and farming logging. These stores had replaced the old staples of the old vt village.
> Well I asked tuck what think of this stuff and he said.” I don’t mind people coming up from away to visit. Cause if I lived south I want to come visit. But what I hate is they move up and want to get involved. Isn’t nothing worse than people coming up with money from down south and have the time to change things. First they are on the school board than the road commission then this committee then this committee get elected and they add side walks dog parks and more stuff that gets the place just like they left and as its get good and screw up… they move to New Hampshire and start again there.”
> Me I would move to Vancouver Wash and do my shopping in sales tax free Oregon


 
 same ass holes are moving to my town all ready talking about dog parks and a dog turd patrol oh yes folks that have lived here a life time need to clean their yards and paint their houses so they can be taxed more.


----------



## Nikson

glacierparkbus said:


> ah, you guys will not be thumbing rides for long, lots of machines are coming, and there will be a few extras those of you coming without a cat to play with, come and enjoy, the only real concern is, that you folks just might want to move out to orygun. more non-natives



Being that I'm not too far from the event, I'm thinking if its worth it to reserve a room, or just bring my RV there for the time I would be staying, any suggestions?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

my good sno catter friend, either way you choice will be fabulous, it will be all good, very happy that will be attending, now, get that cat done! fyi, you were truly missed in leavenworth,  an epic adventure


----------



## pointy chops

We had originally reserved a room for Friday and Saturday night, but after hearing about everything that is planned over last weekend we extended our reservation to include Thursday as well. It's gonna be a great time!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

got to say, had a great time with you folks, and enjoyed meeting you, happy to hear you will be coming for thursday, good move, tuckerville


----------



## Pontoon Princess

FYI, when making reservations at Timberline, please remember you need to tell them you are with Cats Meow Jamboree, as the whole lodge is reserved for this event, thanks jinn and scott


----------



## Mr.prez

Got our reservations was a little difficult if you do it after hours on the 800 # it gets kicked to an after hours and it looks as though there is no rooms available. So determined we called the lodge # direct and got a room!


----------



## 4TrackCat

Mr.prez said:


> Got our reservations was a little difficult if you do it after hours on the 800 # it gets kicked to an after hours and it looks as though there is no rooms available. So determined we called the lodge # direct and got a room!



Now ya gotta get Your cat goin!


----------



## Track Addict

Booked the flights today.  Air Alaska direct each way.  350$ round trip Boston to Portland.

Getting in Thursday night leaving Tuesday am.  Can't wait!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tucker on man! it is great to have you and your family coming out, let the good tuckers roll. tuckerville


----------



## Helmsman38

Looking like this will be the Sturgis of Snow Cats. For sure you will want to attend the first gathering


----------



## sno-drifter

Here is your Cat's Meow fix for this week.


----------



## Track Addict

What's the story with snowboarding out there?   Do they use cats that time of year to get up? Will I be able to vintage cat up and modern snowboard down rinse repeat?


----------



## sno-drifter

Track Addict said:


> What's the story with snowboarding out there? Do they use cats that time of year to get up? Will I be able to vintage cat up and modern snowboard down rinse repeat?



They use detachable quad chair lifts. And will be operating while we are there.


----------



## sno-drifter

Here is more info regarding skiing and boarding at Timberline Lodge: http://www.timberlinelodge.com/plan-your-visit/explore-the-ski-area/


----------



## Track Addict

So my dream of tuckering up and snowboarding down is a reality or negative?


----------



## sno-drifter

Track Addict said:


> So my dream of tuckering up and snowboarding down is a reality or negative?



You can do that but you will have to move over to the ski run section to board, as we will have the area blocked off from skiers so there will not be any blood on the tracks. It is so corrosive you know.


----------



## sno-drifter

New secret for Cat's Meow fans: Check out the Silcox Hut deal http://www.timberlinelodge.com/lodging/silcox-hut/ We will be getting a discount rate there of $105 per person per night. This hut is one mile up Mt. Hood from Timberline Lodge and is a very nice place to stay. You can drive your snow cat there at the end of the day. Don't have a cat, no problem, the staff will take you up in their cat or I am sure you will not have a problem talking someone into taking you there.Views are out of sight there too. Space is limited but really the best bargain cost wise for an individual.


----------



## sno-drifter

PS The best way to make Silcox reservations is to contact Chelsea. Her direct line is 503-272-3267 or crahme@timberlinelodge.com


----------



## sno-drifter

For those who wish to stay at the Lodge here is the pool and hot tub area. The pool is hot enough to swim in even with a snow storm. There are many more amenities like sauna and weight room and ski rentals.


----------



## DAVENET

I was going to do Silcox, but foresaw that getting down the mountain to head to the airport early Sunday could be an issue. But, since I'll still be on EST and will probably be awake at 4am PST, I'll make my way up there one morning for breakfast & to watch the sunrise. 

And speaking of which, why are you up so early? Heck, I may have just found my ride up the hill!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sno-drifter said:


> PS The best way to make Silcox reservations is to contact Chelsea. Her direct line is 503-272-3267 or crahme@timberlinelodge.com



be sure to tell them that you are with cats meow jamboree, very important detail that will make your reservation process go smoothly!!!


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> I was going to do Silcox, but foresaw that getting down the mountain to head to the airport early Sunday could be an issue. But, since I'll still be on EST and will probably be awake at 4am PST, I'll make my way up there one morning for breakfast & to watch the sunrise.
> 
> And speaking of which, why are you up so early? Heck, I may have just found my ride up the hill!



You don't have to stay at Silcox or Timberline for the whole week end. Pick your Silcox day earlier.


----------



## Nikson

I just wish we didnt have to make reservations, and just use it if there was space, since its hard to predict where you will find yourself at the end of the day.

Will we have a "certain" time we need to get into that hut, or we will be able to drive our cat up there whenever we feel like it?  Never know how cozy that firepit in the main lodge could be in the PM...


----------



## DAVENET

Haha, my thoughts exactly and another reason I opted for lower (relative to the hill) accommodations!


----------



## Nikson

DAVENET said:


> Haha, my thoughts exactly and another reason I opted for lower (relative to the hill) accommodations!



Thats the problem... I mean its understandable that you wont see a State Patrol on the hill with his "sexy" lights in the rear view mirror of your cat, yet kinda kills the chances of having some drinks safely by the firepit and than just hitting the sack when one is ready... 

I do a lot of "extreme" snow camps, thus wonder if I could just run out in the cat up to that area somewhere and just "park it" and sleep on top of the snow...

May be someone from Tuckerville could clarify on our driving time & hours


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Nixon don't laugh our troopers have sleds and they will do dui enforcement between nome and safety during special events when the bar at safety is open.


----------



## Nikson

Snowtrac Nome said:


> Nixon don't laugh our troopers have sleds and they will do dui enforcement between nome and safety during special events when the bar at safety is open.



Oh, its all good...  I only drink and drive when its acceptable (there are times), other than that - I only drink when I dont have to drive or have a designated buddy (which I have a few of, guess that makes it simple)


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Nikson said:


> Oh, its all good...  I only drink and drive when its acceptable (there are times), other than that - I only drink when I dont have to drive or have a designated buddy (which I have a few of, guess that makes it simple)




 in this state you can be in the middle of no where and get a dui on a snowmachine or quad. I gave up drinking some time ago and looking back I did some stupid stuff.


----------



## sno-drifter

Nikson said:


> Thats the problem... I mean its understandable that you wont see a State Patrol on the hill with his "sexy" lights in the rear view mirror of your cat, yet kinda kills the chances of having some drinks safely by the firepit and than just hitting the sack when one is ready...
> 
> I do a lot of "extreme" snow camps, thus wonder if I could just run out in the cat up to that area somewhere and just "park it" and sleep on top of the snow...
> 
> May be someone from Tuckerville could clarify on our driving time & hours



Hey Nikson, I am sure you could drive your machine on the mountain in our designated snow cat area and sleep with it as long as you are in that area and pay the hill fee. You will need to be mindful of packing out everything you bring up on the mountain. I will check into the procedures we need to observe as far as driving times to go back to Silcox Hut.


----------



## DAVENET

You guys (& gal) need some snow out there!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> You guys (& gal) need some snow out there!



our turn is coming, some of the biggest and baddest super snow storms come in feb, march, april and even in may, we will have sno and lots of it !


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> You guys (& gal) need some snow out there!



Here is a good way for us out west to pass the time waiting for snow and for you out east to pass the time while being snow bound by the fire place: Read up on the "Crossing of Antarctica" one book by Sir Vivian Fuchs and Sir Edmund Hillary and the other book of the same title by George Lowe and Huw Lewis Jones. Fuchs was the organizer and leader of the Trans Antarctica Expedition (TAE) and Lowe was the photographer on the expedition. Both books have photos from the TAE. Rock and Roll was the Sno-Cat that Fuchs drove and had the "fun" of dropping in crevasses. Rock and Roll will be at the Cat's Meow and Fuchs's son Peter is coming over to drive her and will give a presentation at dinner regarding the trip and the exploration work he is involved with at the poles. Not an event to miss.


----------



## JimVT

it is looking poor for timberline skiing. lots of lifts closed.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ah, skiing is not good at this moment, BUT, our turn is coming, the biggest baddest storms are a coming, just you watch! Feb, March and April ( even May )are well know for huge dumps of sno, we will have sno !


----------



## Nikson

glacierparkbus said:


> ah, skiing is not good at this moment, BUT, our turn is coming, the biggest baddest storms are a coming, just you watch! Feb, March and April ( even May )are well know for huge dumps of sno, we will have sno !





I'm glad that I'm not the only one here who still BELIEVES!!!


----------



## jask

44-45 degrees forecast for the next week here   but we usually see most of our snow in Feb/March... I noticed some bulbs in the front garden next to the house are already out a couple inches!!   no snow pack,,, no snow,,,,now, where did those pictures of that Sand trac go,,,


----------



## Nikson

jask said:


> 44-45 degrees forecast for the next week here   but we usually see most of our snow in Feb/March... I noticed some bulbs in the front garden next to the house are already out a couple inches!!   no snow pack,,, no snow,,,,now, where did those pictures of that Sand trac go,,,



February's Pineapple express (usually 3rd week) never let me down yet., time will show I guess... 

Here is little refresher of how it was just a couple of years... 

http://youtu.be/qppzMU8oT5E?t=16m50s


----------



## Merrymtngal

Hello from Timberline Lodge! There are only 73 days until Thursday April 23rd and the start of the Cat's Meow Jamboree AND it's snowing!! If you haven't made plans yet now is the time.

For Silcox Hut Overnight and Meal Package reservations contact Chelsea, Monday - Friday, 9am - 5pm @ 503-272-3167. Meal Packages include Friday and Saturday night dinner parties and a lunch party at Silcox Hut.

For Hotel Room reservations call 503-272-3410 between 9am and 4pm. If the reservationist is with another caller and you hear the voice prompt, please press 2.

We look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## JimVT

i'll bring my tropical shirt and tan oil.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> i'll bring my tropical shirt and tan oil.


and I will hold you to that, the big snow is COMING and at Cats Meow, we will have all the snow we need to have a great time and the one guy, in the tropical shirt, sure is going to be wishing that he brought his WARM coat


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

JimVT said:


> i'll bring my tropical shirt and tan oil.



Jim there are some things I don't need in my subconscious and you tanning in shorts would be one. that said even if there isn't any snow in town it was nice to find some at a thousand feet last night


----------



## JimVT

I cant bring a speedo??


----------



## jask

That does not look like a year round pool but I am up for a polar bear swim...  Might need to go shopping for speedos though.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oooooooooooooooooooooooh, it is year round, WARM !!!


----------



## sno-drifter

Nikson said:


> I just wish we didnt have to make reservations, and just use it if there was space, since its hard to predict where you will find yourself at the end of the day.
> 
> Will we have a "certain" time we need to get into that hut, or we will be able to drive our cat up there whenever we feel like it? Never know how cozy that firepit in the main lodge could be in the PM...



Guests at Silcox Hut will be able to be able to access it at any time during the Cat's Meow week end for the day/days you stay there. This includes night time. Check in time for Silcox is at 4:00pm the day that you have reservations. To answer your question, if you stay at Silcox for all three nights, you will be able to drive there at any time after check in.

  Each of us will be responsible for any break downs and recovery, their staff will not be providing fuel either.

 Here is a photo of Silcox with the original Magic Mile Chair lift.


----------



## sno-drifter

jask said:


> That does not look like a year round pool but I am up for a polar bear swim... Might need to go shopping for speedos though.


 This IS a YEAR ROUND pool that is very comfortable to swim in even when it is snowing out. For you polar bear types, we use the snow angel technique to cool down, then back into the pool or hot tube which is right next to the pool. Snow is located in the pool area for your convenience. Speedos?


----------



## DAVENET

Just finished getting flight & car sorted.  Getting Pumped!  

 How are reservations looking currently?  A good turnout?


----------



## sno-drifter

So far, there are reservations for about 40 people.


----------



## DAVENET

That's going to be a LOT of fuel cans to keep everybody running for three days!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the snows are a coming, the snows are a coming, after a season of very little snow ( out west ) and even less sno-catting, the meow will be your FIX and need for ADVENTURE

 now is a good time to make those reservations you have been thinking about, 

 do not be the guy that everyone at the Meow, is asking where is ? ? ?, don't be that guy! besides all your sno-catting friends will be there, so make tracks to timberline !


----------



## 3512b

how bout some Snow catting Gals...... I am stuck in a Man camp on the north slope... be nice to see some of the opposite sex...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup, can do!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

GPB... Can you shed some light on operation sno-cat cascade?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi Kt-4 said:


> GPB... Can you shed some light on operation sno-cat cascade?[/QUOTE
> 
> the trip took place in 1948 and was from the california border to the washington  border, up the Oregon Cascades, two tucker machines made the trip, it was organized by R A Work of the soil conservation service, and J J Tucker, from tucker sno-cat, Nat Geo covered the trip and there is wonderful full color film of this amazing trip, now, at Cats Meow, we plan to show the film from this trip, also, sno-drifter has studied this trip and is quite knowledgeable, hopefully he will share his thoughts on this grand adventure.


----------



## 300 H and H

If this event were a bit closer, and not so late, (I'm a farmer and we plant in April!) I would love to attend. 

When the time comes, post up plenty of pictures of your event. And most of all have a ball, and enjoy yourselves. You only live but once.

These snow cat get togethers are such a great time for like minded weirdo's  to get together with these fine old machines. 

I hope you have all the snow you've been dreaming about. Here in Iowa tonight it is quickly falling below zero, and not enough snow to run a machine well. May your snow be deep, and powdery..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## JimVT

I've done some prepping for the meet. I bought a galvanized trailer for the st4 and removed the blade on the canyon.  I didn't think the blade  was needed at timberline and we all seen them.
 today's picture  during sunrise. 
 soon as I get my tongue weight it may be moved forward.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I'm sure looking forward to this. I'm spreading the word around here and I know several people that plan to come up and check out the action. 
It's been a crazy winter so far. I haven't had the snow trac out in about a month! Great weather but tough to get up to the snow. 
Sounds like a change in the weather is coming soon though. 
I haven't made any reservations yet but do plan to spend at least one night and probably two up there. We live relatively close and we'll be up there each day of the event. 
I'm not going to be "that guy"!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

always knew you were smart, very smart, and be the other guy is going to be a real bummer!!!


----------



## JimVT

maybe repost the link to the event?? 
some of the local cat owners are curious on what is going on.
jim


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

glacierparkbus said:


> and



No wonder my wife doesn't go out snowcatting with me... I don't have a Tucker!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the answer is........... BUY THAT TUCKER NOW!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

gee Randy your wife wont go with you mine has been in many trips with the snow trac and even likes to squeeze in to Brutis with me.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Snowtrac Nome said:


> gee Randy your wife wont go with you mine has been in many trips with the snow trac and even likes to squeeze in to Brutis with me.



here is the evidence


----------



## Pontoon Princess

here is the latest on the Cat's Meow Jamboree, any questions, please contact me or Scott, and a big thank you to all that have made reservations, looking forward to a wonderful event. tuckerville


----------



## Pontoon Princess

also, along with Peter Fuchs being a guest speaker, his fathers sno-cat will be at Timberline, Rock&Roll, this will be a very historic moment, along with Tucker Inc. bringing a new machine to the event.


----------



## JimVT

It would be neat to have our cat picture next to it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

AND YES, the BBQ at TUCKERVILLE is still ON ! ! !

 Thursday 11:00 - 1:00 pm, and then we all will head up to Timberline, as group, I will provide directions from tuckerville to timberline, a very easy drive,

 And for those attending the BBQ, I will be unveiling the completed restoration of the '59, be the first to see it !!! ( yes, that means no more posts of the restoration ) there will be a couple of special things just for those that are at the BBQ, please if you can, let me know if you plan to come to the BBQ. FYI, the RIBS are to die for !!! ( chicken if you wish ) so, as the saying goes, don't be that guy. 1 or 100 people it will be a good time for all.

 thanks 

 tuckerville


----------



## NorCal

glacierparkbus said:


> yup, can do!



Wow just stumbled onto this picture, could this be the 49 524 I sold Scott????


----------



## Nikson

glacierparkbus said:


> AND YES, the BBQ at TUCKERVILLE is still ON ! ! !
> 
> Thursday 11:00 - 1:00 pm, and then we all will head up to Timberline, as group, I will provide directions from tuckerville to timberline, a very easy drive,
> 
> And for those attending the BBQ, I will be unveiling the completed restoration of the '59, be the first to see it !!! ( yes, that means no more posts of the restoration ) there will be a couple of special things just for those that are at the BBQ, please if you can, let me know if you plan to come to the BBQ. FYI, the RIBS are to die for !!! ( chicken if you wish ) so, as the saying goes, don't be that guy. 1 or 100 people it will be a good time for all.
> 
> thanks
> 
> tuckerville



Salem to TuckerVille - Count me in - Vlad & I should be there, on our way to Timberline.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Nikson, will be letting us see his latest and greatest snowcat, got to say, looks very good and everyone should enjoy seeing it, another unveiling at the cat's meow!!!


----------



## DAVENET

Amazed that it's still in the 60's out there. Yesterday was the first day above 40 degrees in 53 days here. Seems longer.
 Doing the snow dance for the PNW . Looking like rain next week, but hopefully that will be snow up high . . .  A lot.


----------



## Nikson

glacierparkbus said:


> Nikson, will be letting us see his latest and greatest snowcat, got to say, looks very good and everyone should enjoy seeing it, another unveiling at the cat's meow!!!



Thanks,

I wouldnt get the hype going that high on the "latest & greatest"  yet this DMC came out to my satisfaction.

Hope to see everyone there,,, and hopefully it snows just enough at least for us to enjoy the rides... 

p.s. clear weather during that week will be the best thing that could happen, will make it very "picturesque" 

If all goes well, I'll have a buddy "drone-pilot" join, who does some awesome aerials, his stuff gets posted in Statesman Journal a lot.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I'm glad we decided to for go this year I would have been P!$$ed if I showed up and there wasn't any snow like levenworth last year. good news for me mother nature dumped 12 inches last weekend and now we are in for another storm warning for this weekend. just finished the head gasket last night passenger cabin gets finished this weekend.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

snow is coming again and we will have great snow for the cats meow!!!


----------



## Helmsman38

Welcome all to the 2015 Cats Meow Jamboree


----------



## Timberline

Hello Everyone! We look forward to hosting you at Timberline for the Cat's Meow Jamboree next month. The schedule has changed slightly since a special speaker has been added to the itinerary. Peter Fuchs will be speaking to the group during dinner on Saturday night April 25. Peter Fuchs is the son of Sir Vivian Fuchs, the Expedition organizer/leader of the 1958 Trans-Antarctic Expedition. Live music and dancing has been moved to Friday night.

We've also added flexible a la carte meal options for Friday and Saturday

Friday Night Dinner & Dancing, No-Host Bar and Band - $55 per person includes gratuity
Saturday Sandwich Lunch Buffet at Silcox Hut! $27 per person inclusive
Saturday Night Dinner with Guest Speaker Peter Fuchs - $57 per person inclusive
To purchase A la Carte Meals, call Chelsea Monday – Friday, 9am – 5pm at (503) 272-3267


----------



## DAVENET

Also, if you've been holding out, today March 10th is historically the best chance of finding the cheapest flight.  The Tuesday closest to 45 days from departure.  So, if you are on the fence, now is the time to move.

 And while I've never been there, if it's like anywhere else on the planet, when its showing rain at the lower elevations there is more than likely going to be snow above 5,000 feet (where this is taking place).


----------



## JimVT

timberline has several live web cams. I hope we'll be on one soon.
 I pulled the blade off mine. no use hauling 450lbs and not  using it.
 I told my wife about the dance and she still doesn't care to go.
 jim


----------



## DAVENET

And just guessing here, but I'm betting quite a few of you could write this off as a business training / promotion expense.


----------



## DAVENET

Lyndon said:


> As it is I no longer own an ST4, so I'm either going to rope a friend who has one into going and if needs be haul it there for him, or bring the Tucker 544. I might even try to stuff 2 ST4's on to this custom Tucker Snow cat trailer just to see if it can be done!
> 
> 
> View attachment 73726



So, since you are on line right now, what have you decided to haul? 

 (I'm betting there are VERY FEW people that have ever seen a 544 )


----------



## JimVT

this is lyndon's and he has it ready to go . maybe as a backup??
 I took this picture when we picked it up.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just in to the Tucker news desk, "Red" a former employee of Tucker Sno-Cat Inc, along with his wife, Beth, will be attending the "Meow", who is Red, you ask, he worked at Tucker from the mid 50's till his retirement, HE helped build the Trans Antarctic Expedition Tuckers, and do they have some wonderful stories to tell about life at Tucker. all good and very nice people to chat with.


----------



## redsqwrl

the event keeps getting better and better.

I am a no go, (teaching is a great gig except for lack of vacation) there is a wonderful support network working hard behind this event.

Get your butt out there. the price of a couple plane tickets and a room will most likely be in your check book when you check out.

Mike


----------



## Pontoon Princess

latest info from Timberline lodge !!!

 the number of room reservations are up in the last week or so and the dinner reservation are way up, very very good to see this happening, we are going to have an unbelievable event with GREAT people,

 just think, if we have 60 sno-cats attended and each cat brought 1" of sno, we would have 5 feet of sno!!! looks like praying for sno is beginning to work, looks like we will get sno (it is a tucker thing) this weekend, two or three days of it, yeah!!!

thanks to everyone 

tuckerville


----------



## Lyndon

It was begining to look like I wasn't going to make it to the Cats Meow. Our facility got bought out by another company. They laid off my entire crew, and I went from being a 'QC' ( Quality Control Inspector ) and Electrical Administrator back to working "ON-the-Tools", journeyman electrician. My new alternate refused to modify his schedule. It's 36 below today and I just finished hooking up a Well, which is outside work. Just going into my 4th week of working outside in the arctic and definately feeling my full 61 years! But it went pretty well, and unlike some other days I can still walk.
The new outfit blocks all social media, like Facebook and UTube.
I wish I could import some of our surplus snow for the Mt. Hood.


----------



## sno-drifter

Lyndon said:


> View attachment 76946
> It was begining to look like I wasn't going to make it to the Cats Meow.
> I wish I could import some of our surplus snow for the Mt. Hood.



Don't leave us hanging Lyndon, are you going to be there? Jim has your 544 already to go and I gots to see it.


----------



## 3512b

ya 4 weeks! I just did 2 and I feel for ya
I am headed back up to a village next week, no good food on this trip
packing everything in in and sleeping in the power house 

don't have to worry bout the pastiery cook on this trip

here me getting ready to get to my camp during that big blow 2 weeks ago
one of our guys spent 7 hr in his truck...
that was the good thing about working on camp engines not farr from my bunk

and I want to vacation in more snow..... I cant be right

why o why cant the pay as good some where warm........

I am too good looking for this kind of work!


----------



## JimVT

sno-drifter said:


> Don't leave us hanging Lyndon, are you going to be there? Jim has your 544 already to go and I gots to see it.



I need to correct you .Lyndon did his own work on the 544.
 i'm just lying around and splitting firewood for next season.
 jim


----------



## Helmsman38

At 9am    4-23-2015  the wife and I are thinking we will meet up at the Smokey Point south bound I5   rest stop     with anyone thats trailering down from     Canada , Island county, Skagit county and Whatcom county. 

Stan, AJ, Dave, Mike  are you out there


----------



## sno-drifter

irongoat said:


> At 9am 4-23-2015 the wife and I are thinking we will meet up at the Smokey Point south bound I5 rest stop with anyone thats trailering down from Canada , Island county, Skagit county and Whatcom county.
> 
> Stan, AJ, Dave, Mike are you out there



What mile post is that irongoat?


----------



## Helmsman38

South bound I5, Mile post marker 207


----------



## sno-drifter

Here is a bit of video for your viewing pleasure and what you will see at the Meow. This was our second on sno trial after solving the over heating problem. This is at Silcox Hut and Timberline Lodge is visible a mile down the mountain as is the parking lot which is east, left, of the Lodge. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF_k3YYurSI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sno-drifter

Be sure to turn up the sound for above.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

a little back ground on Rock&Roll at Timberline, the last time it is was out, it was 1960 at Crater Lake and it has been 55 years since it saw snow, amazing machine, very special day at Timberline.


----------



## Helmsman38

Turbinator are you guys going down ?


----------



## Cidertom

I'm in.  Trac 2116 will be there.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

FABULOUS, glad your are able to attend and looking forward to meeting you, again, sure am glad you are coming, thanks, tuckerville


----------



## Helmsman38

Looks like a week of snow is on its way to Timberline


----------



## turbinator62

irongoat said:


> Turbinator are you guys going down ?




We hope to come down for Friday and Saturday but I don't think we will bring the cat. I just can't keep up with you guys!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

turbinator62 said:


> We hope to come down for Friday and Saturday but I don't think we will bring the cat. I just can't keep up with you guys!



keep up? how ? we have it set up, so, a cat owner can run at their own pace and enjoy, please bring your cat, thanks tuckerville


----------



## Helmsman38

turbinator62 said:


> We hope to come down for Friday and Saturday but I don't think we will bring the cat. I just can't keep up with you guys!



Great to hear you two are coming  it wouldn't be the same without you two. 

Bring your cat and I can run behind you. I'm not fast either. Heck you want your cat in the photo at Timberline anyway. ?


----------



## JimVT

turbinator62 said:


> We hope to come down for Friday and Saturday but I don't think we will bring the cat. I just can't keep up with you guys!


I don't mind following you.
 jim


----------



## Track Addict

Wife is looking for me to find nice Hotel in Portland for Monday night.  Preferably near water?   Any suggestions?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tuckerville says,

 the Riverplace hotel, right on the Willamette and Marina, great place and fun, it is your only place to stay on the water front in Portland, it is very nice place     to stay, 

 other choice is to stay in Lake Oswego, small beautiful hotel on the lake, Lakeshore Hotel, very KEWL!

 if you need any help with coming out to P town, let me know, very happy to help, and that goes for anyone traveling to the Meow,

 minion of tuckerville


----------



## DAVENET

Was checking the weather and it looks like someone is out playing in the snow.


----------



## Track Addict

Nice Tucker creeping!  I approve


----------



## Pontoon Princess

BUSTED,  

i told scott that we were going to get caught, fun day of tuckering in ROCK&ROLL, fabulous day,


tuckerville minion


----------



## Pontoon Princess

got over a foot of snow from the last storm and another two feet are coming next week, well will have sno-, don't be that guy that everyone is asking, where is so and so. things have come together very nicely, see you there and thanks


----------



## Cidertom

So, my tax-CPA person wants me to document something business oriented.  Anyone up to have a discussion on marketing, maintenance,etc.?  We could hold meetings in the "lounge" and just have a one page agenda.  I'm certain that the bar/lounge has a room number we could reference in place of lounge.


----------



## 3512b

A tax right off for this? how tackily    but why not! good idea!

 I have my spare st25 at my friends place in South Carolina
 If I can get enough interest looking at making a run of 20 to 25
 of them. plus he working on making a die for the guides
 lets talk about peddling them?


----------



## Track Addict

My wife's coming she's a CPA.  We can facilitate that .  After all we are coming from Taxachusetts !


----------



## mbsieg

I am a teacher of a Search and Rescue winter survival course. Free room and board for the teacher?


----------



## redsqwrl

Hell I will tele-conference if there is a legit happening.....

WI, Wilderness certified, First aid certified willing particepant.

free room and board? hell the teacher needs to bring the snacks,


----------



## Nikson

On that note - I know RUSSIAN - and could translate if need be - room and board? LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Thanks to all that have signed up!

Winter has come to Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon!!

and to those of you, who are still thinking about attending, stop thinking and make your reservations NOW!!! 

thanks again tuckerville


----------



## JimVT

I had lunch with Lyndon yesterday. I then  got to check out his cat. 
 no pictures of it but he has some juicy surprises.  looks good.

 jim


----------



## DAVENET

Hopefully this 'weather flip' stays in place for a while.  For the past month+ our highs on the east coast have been your lows.  Now it looks like we are swapping for a little while.  I just hope it dumps like crazy for 3 weeks.  

 After so many years of skiing here and reading about Mt. Hood, sure would bite to get there and not have full snow coverage!


----------



## Track Addict

Board and gear is packed  ready to go.  99$ for the rest of season there is a deal. Few runs every day sound amazing.

I guess worst case your pulling us with the torpedo tow hooks old school !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Board and gear is packed  ready to go.  99$ for the rest of season there is a deal. Few runs every day sound amazing.
> 
> I guess worst case your pulling us with the torpedo tow hooks old school !



old school it is!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

no Aprils Fools here, latest from Timberline Lodge, approx, 55 some rooms have been reserved, simply Fabulous !!!, wow, 

Silcox Hut, has lots of beds available, best deal at cats meow jamboree, and a great on mountain experience, so, if you are still thinking about coming, stop and make reservations at silcox hut now!!!


----------



## JimVT

eat at the lodge and cat up to 7000ft silcox for sleeping. 
 think that will work?


----------



## DAVENET

Now I need to figure out getting some two planking in while there! I'm not traveling 3000 miles and not sliding down that mountain somehow- even if it's on a coal shovel!


----------



## DAVENET

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Track Addict* 

 
_Board and gear is packed ready to go. 99$ for the rest of season there is a deal. Few runs every day sound amazing.

I guess worst case your pulling us with the torpedo tow hooks old school !_

old school it is! 

 A modern day reenactment?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

we got thee machine and scott will bring the ROPE!


----------



## DAVENET

glacierparkbus said:


> we got thee machine and scott will bring the ROPE!



And the hat also!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

better yet, period skis too


----------



## Track Addict

I'll be looking for the Tucker limo and chauffeur holding a sign that reads "Track Addict Family".


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Does this work? I am looking for the "Addict family"


----------



## Track Addict

Perfect !


----------



## loggah

Jinn, Is that a White  mountian bus?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

loggah said:


> Jinn, Is that a White  mountian bus?


 
Mr Loggah, the term of mountain wagon, refers to a Stanley steamer, the White's were know as 11 passenger touring buses,  models TEB, GN and GR, all with 4 cylinder engines and were sold in the thousands to the transportation companies that operated in the National Parks, such as Yellowstone Park Transportation co, or Glacier Park Transportation co, and by the late twenties, White motor company was the largest supplier of touring buses/buses in the world, and needless to say, they were very well built and saw millions of miles of use!


----------



## loggah

Just asking since i couldn't see the radiator area in the picture, my buddy owns one of the yellowstone busses and years ago we used it as a party vehicle!! that and a 31 cadillac lasalle  turned a lit of heads ,nowdays it just sits in the museum ,next to an amoskeg steam fire pumper .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sad to hear about it just sitting in a museum, they should be set free and enjoyed, i let my fleet run free and shared with others, fyi, the snow picture was taken in late june, west yellowstone, mt.


----------



## JimVT

Lyndon and I have a leaving home schedule for the event. Three cats in tow
  We'll be at the    Maytown rest area
(MP 93) 
11.6 Miles S of Olympia on I 5 freeway   at 8:30 am  Thursday. april 23 
 it is a southbound rest area


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Winter has settled in at Timberline Lodge, base of 65 inches of snow. Check the web cams at Timberline.

So, still needing a winter fix of sno-catting? come join everyone at Cats Meow Jamboree and enjoy.


----------



## jask

Link to webcams:

http://www.timberlinelodge.com/webcams/


----------



## Nikson

I just booked dinner reservation for Friday & Saturday's Lunch  for Vlad & I, seems like the saturday night dinner with the speaker is already booked full without any spare room... 

Figured we'll just hang out and take pictures up on the hill  

See you all at Tuckerville on Thursday before we all head out...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Yes, it is Official, Saturday Dinner has sold out, happily you will be able to hear after dinner speaker, Peter Fuchs, son of Sir Dr Vivian Fuchs, Trans Antarctica Expedition. Still a few spots left for Friday dinner, which, will have a great country rock band, come shake your track, tuckerville


----------



## Helmsman38

Hotel Room and Meal Package – Enjoy two nights in a Queen style room, dinner Friday and Saturday night, live band Saturday night and lunch at Silcox Hut Saturday!  $650.00 per person. You can stay the third night (Thursday or Sunday) for free! To make reservations please call (503) 272-3410 between 9am and 4pm. If the reservationist is on another call, press 2 at the voice prompt. - See more at: http://www.timberlinelodge.com/event/cats-meow-jamboree/#sthash.DWNviqm4.dpuf


----------



## JimVT

it is costing . not what were use to .

 I am surprised that timberlines facebook page isn't advertising . I hope they have a show area for visitors or people looking to buy can view and see what they look like.
 The  gatherings like this is a good place compare cats prior to buying.
 jim


----------



## Helmsman38

Really looking forward to seeing all the cats and the historic lodge.


----------



## sno-drifter

irongoat said:


> Really looking forward to seeing all the cats and the historic lodge.



Speaking of the historic Lodge, we went up today to finalize the Meow plans. Just another typical day on Mt. Hood.

 Rock and Roll is getting ready to rock and roll to Mt. Hood too. Come see Peter Fuchs drive his dad's Sno-Cat.

 FYI, Timberline has opened up more dinner reservations, so call and talk to Chelsea for your Sat. night dinner and Antarctica Crossing presentation by Peter.


----------



## Lyndon

The picture of the snow cat in the crevasse, from the 1955 expedition, in the 1958 Janruary National Geographic, has to be one of the single most famous snow cat pictures. The magazine picture is printed on 2 pages so it has a fold in the middle. Is there any possibility of getting an earlier original photo from Tucker?


----------



## Jeffsno27

Hello from the factory! My daughter and I (4th and 5th generation Tuckers) are looking forward to next week and seeing all these vintage Tuckers out on the snow! especially Rock & Roll!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tucker's 4 th and 5 th generation, first welcome to the forums, more importantly, so please to have you attending the meow, be wonderful to see what you think about all that has been done to Rock&Roll, see ya soon, tuckerville minion


----------



## nelsoncat

Man, would I love to go to this.  I am a huge Tucker fan!  I fell in love with them in the early 70's skiing at Devils Head in Merrimac, WI. Sadly, I am in full spring planting mode and can only dream of snow while spending my long days in the tractors.  Please post lots of pictures
Craig


----------



## Jeffsno27

It will be exciting to see, I wish we could have all the guys from the shop that got to be in the teardown and cleanup of Rock & Roll when it was at our factory. The latest picture sure looks good.


----------



## JimVT

we have 4 cats meeting at 
8:30 am at Maytown rest area 
(MP 93) 
11.6 Miles S of Olympia on I 5 On Thursday. A tucker,two snow tracks and pistenbully.
If any others are traveling I-5 and want to join. I have the cell numbers.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> we have 4 cats meeting at
> 8:30 am at Maytown rest area
> (MP 93)
> 11.6 Miles S of Olympia on I 5 On Thursday. A tucker,two snow tracks and pistenbully.
> If any others are traveling I-5 and want to join. I have the cell numbers.
> jim



Mike Couch woulds like he will roll down with you also


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the other day, got to see a very interesting 51 tucker, has been fitted with a all alum. engine, and it is great sounding machine and it will be attending the meow. you have to see this one!!!


----------



## sno-drifter

glacierparkbus said:


> the other day, got to see a very interesting 51 tucker, has been fitted with a all alum. engine, and it is great sounding machine and it will be attending the meow. you have to see this one!!!



Looks like this


----------



## Helmsman38

Can someone post a map of the area we will be allowed to operate the cats. Something that shows the adjoining areas where not to operate as well.


----------



## nelsoncat

What is that, an aluminum FE 427?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

irongoat said:


> Can someone post a map of the area we will be allowed to operate the cats. Something that shows the adjoining areas where not to operate as well.



Not to worry, 

Timberline Lodge/ Logan-mountain manager has a area set aside just for us, and it a great big area, lots of ground to play on, with lots of  fabulous photo ops.  

Parking will be on the north side of the lodge right next to the outdoor patio with three fire pits.

we will have a drivers meeting thursday at the evenings social get together, Logan will be there and everyone will get to meet and chat with him, if you have questions, he will gladly answer them. He is the man running on hill operations.  

 also, when you buy your on hill ticket for you sno-cat, a map will be provided,


----------



## Pontoon Princess

to all that are attending the BBQ at Tuckerville on Thursday, I am sorry to say, I have have been and still quite busy getting for ready for the Jamboree and etc etc etc, that i am going to have to cancel, quite sorry, hope you guys understand. otherwise we are good to go for the Jamboree, and everything has come together very nicely!!! and see ya all thursday afternoon at Timberline


----------



## JimVT

will an unload area be posted?  
 jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> will an unload area be posted?
> jim


Yes, there will be Timberline Lodge employees directing traffic and will pointing you in the right direction as where to park, unload and where to park your sno cat at the Lodge


----------



## cascade curmudgeon

Everyone should watch the movie The Shining before they come. Timberline was the model for the hotel and is shown in the opening aerial shot (although  the road is not the road to Timberline). And make sure you have not booked room 237.


----------



## griz01

nelsoncat said:


> What is that, an aluminum FE 427?



Not a Ford motor; looks more like the early Buick/Rover Alum V-8 engine. Used only for 2 years I believe.


----------



## Nikson

my latest DMC1450 will be at the Jamboree this week, and it has been put up for sale... 

Anyone interested, bring your check book  so you can leave with it after a test drive!  

p.s. see classifieds for details...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just a reminder, i did cancel the BBQ at tuckerville, sorry, just one too many things to do with the Jamboree and just want to make sure all goes well for all of you, thanks tuckerville


----------



## Pontoon Princess

starting to load up tuckers, ready to head to the mountain


----------



## loggah

Thats a full trailer !! I cant believe those tracks didnt scar up that plywood door !!! looking good. Don


----------



## JimVT

who's that old man with the work pants and slippers?

 my snow trac pulled out last night .


----------



## loggah

He dresses pretty snappy !!!!! I told my wife someone stole my wardrobe !!!Looks like shopping at Baileys logging supply !!


----------



## Nikson

glacierparkbus said:


> just a reminder, i did cancel the BBQ at tuckerville, sorry, just one too many things to do with the Jamboree and just want to make sure all goes well for all of you, thanks tuckerville



is anyone still meeting at a certain time before heading up the hill to Timberline?


----------



## it's all about downhill

there's inches and inches of spare room in there. That trailer could have been much smaller.


----------



## Cidertom

Not that it will directly impact us (I hope).  Government Camp has had a major fire yesterday and it is expected to effect traffic and water supplies for several days. Don't know the status of the brewery or other critical infrastructure.

http://www.kgw.com/story/news/2015/04/20/condo-building-fire-government-camp/26097357/


----------



## JimVT

Nikson said:


> is anyone still meeting at a certain time before heading up the hill to Timberline?



not that I know of.
 4 of us are meeting at a I 5 rest area at 8:30 . that should put our arrival close to noon Thursday.

 jim


----------



## Merrymtngal

Hello from Timberline Lodge!  Saturday lunch at Silcox Hut and dinner with Peter Fuchs is now sold out.  

 It is not too late to sign up for Friday night's dinner and band! Come join in the Friday night fun by calling Chelsea @ 503-272-3267.  See you in a few short days.


----------



## Nikson

JimVT said:


> not that I know of.
> 4 of us are meeting at a I 5 rest area at 8:30 . that should put our arrival close to noon Thursday.
> 
> jim



I'm guessing I'll be arriving sometime in the PM Thursday as well.


----------



## Nikson

Merrymtngal said:


> Hello from Timberline Lodge!  Saturday lunch at Silcox Hut and dinner with Peter Fuchs is now sold out.
> 
> It is not too late to sign up for Friday night's dinner and band! Come join in the Friday night fun by calling Chelsea @ 503-272-3267.  See you in a few short days.



Not sure if you are the person to ask, but could you clarify on what we need to get in order to be "all good" when we get there?

Sno-Park permit for the tow vehicle as well as the trailer?
Permit for the snowcat to ride on the hill?

Any other permits?


----------



## Merrymtngal

Nikson said:


> Not sure if you are the person to ask, but could you clarify on what we need to get in order to be "all good" when we get there?
> 
> Sno-Park permit for the tow vehicle as well as the trailer?
> Permit for the snowcat to ride on the hill?
> 
> Any other permits?



Great questions - you will only need one sno-park permit for the towing vehicle and one on-hill ticket for your snocat for the weekend. Both can be purchased from the front desk of Timberline Lodge when you arrive.  See you soon!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just for the meow


----------



## Track Addict

Great stuff! Looking forward to trip.  Almost packed be there friday am


----------



## Track Addict

That trailer looks like a mobile dance floor for tucker celebration !


----------



## Helmsman38

Nikson said:


> I'm guessing I'll be arriving sometime in the PM Thursday as well.



See you then


----------



## it's all about downhill

loggah said:


> Thats a full trailer !! I cant believe those tracks didnt scar up that plywood door !!! looking good. Don



It's that unbelievable low ground pressure, didn't mark the door, and can't even tell the trailer is loaded with that in there


----------



## it's all about downhill

Track Addict said:


> That trailer looks like a mobile dance floor for tucker celebration !



That's where glacierparkbus's BBQ was to take place, but someone stuffed a tucker in there and left with it. Last I saw, headed north I-5 behind a matching twin turbo suburban. Good thing there's lots of smoke in Government Camp. No one will notice it going by.


----------



## Lyndon

We just got dumped on!,... abouut a foot. A bus load of guys didn't make it out. too bad we can't ship some down there. 
Prudho Bay Alaska.


----------



## it's all about downhill

Here's another one ready to go


----------



## Pontoon Princess

does a certain someone know you have HIS tucker sno-cat???


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Lyndon said:


> We just got dumped on!,... abouut a foot. A bus load of guys didn't make it out. too bad we can't ship some down there.
> Prudho Bay Alaska.


big question? are you getting out?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I'm getting things loaded too! I'm sure I have the easiest load/trip of all since I live near by. We booked sat night at the silcox hut, my wife and 6 and 8 year olds. Missed the lunch there. I might camp in the parking lot Friday night with one of the kids in our vw bus, otherwise I'll be driving back and forth a bit. I hope to come up and drop the snow trac and trailer off on Thursday but not sure, we have some things going on in the evening so it would be a quick drop and then back up Friday afternoon sometime. 
Great shirts and stuff!! Looking forward to meeting you all! 
The weather is looking a bit better than the earlier forecast. Fingers crossed.


----------



## it's all about downhill

glacierparkbus said:


> does a certain someone know you have HIS tucker sno-cat???



Umm, just picked it up at "cats in jammies snow machine rentals". Yup yup that's what i did.


----------



## Track Addict

My son has his Tucker loaded for the flight!


----------



## Jeffsno27

We are getting loaded up loaded up too! See you all tomorrow


----------



## JimVT

I took my blade off. I figured that 450lbs wasn't needed.


----------



## 4TrackCat

We'll be loading up tonight and expect to arrive late Thursday evening. Looking forward to the event!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

With all these good looking cats, I hope they let mine on the hill! 
And if anyone needs a stop over in Hood River, let me know.


----------



## Helmsman38

We are loaded up on the trailer and will be on the road tomorrow see you there no later than 4pm


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it's all about downhill said:


> Umm, just picked it up at "cats in jammies snow machine rentals". Yup yup that's what i did.



yeah, RIGHT!!!


----------



## sno-drifter

Wee R outta hear!! C U @ TLL.


----------



## Red130

Hope you guys will post plenty of pics.   Also would like to know who makes the longest trip with their cat?


----------



## redsqwrl

Red130 said:


> Hope you guys will post plenty of pics.   Also would like to know who makes the longest trip with their cat?



That looks to be the Three tracked Tucker from Addicts Son.

I always save a little something special for the longest tow. (especially when it is a young'un)

Mike


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Well shoot folks, looks like I'm delayed. I was on my way up this morning and stopped for gas and noticed my boogies wheels were a little cocked. Looked a little closer and the axle tube is cracked. I know this is a fairly common problem but I was very surprised to see it. 
So I turned around and just dropped it off at the welders. They should have me back up and running sometime tomorrow. 
Was hoping to get up today but dog gone it. Looks like with fingers crossed I'll see you all either later tomorrow or early Sat morn.


----------



## it's all about downhill

So much nicer to notice those things on the trailer than at camp at the end of the trail


----------



## Sno-Surfer

it's all about downhill said:


> So much nicer to notice those things on the trailer than at camp at the end of the trail



You got that right! I was bummed but glad I caught it this morning, at least a glimmer of hope that it can be fixed...

I just went by the shop and it's fixed!  I hope it will hold through the weekend at least. It looks fine to me. 
I might come up for a bit in the morning but I gotta work and be back for my kids 2nd ever baseball game in the eve. 

Anyone having any fun up there!? Looks a little wet. Glad we aren't  snowmobilers!


----------



## Track Addict

I could see an orange glow from the plane .  Someone is having fun.  Not oregoing now I'm oregon!

Mt hood looked real close


----------



## Pontoon Princess

a fabulous first day, nearly 30 sno-cats already and over a hundred people, what a great group, lots of new friends. tomorrow promises to be even better. photos to follow and there will be oh, so many.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Wow, what a hoot! You all have have fun now you here. Remember for us poor souls that can't be there . pictures ! Pictures ! Pictures !. I can't make it this year 
But I'll think I'll work on at least the getting loaded part 

Hats off to all the work in getting this gathering together. and take a monument and remember all the people that have past this last year that also love snowcats.

And always the brothers and sisters  of military that keep this land free to such events and freedoms 

Stay safe and god bless


----------



## skippyh2o

Great time so far!


----------



## Cidertom

3 of the 4 Snow Tracs


----------



## Red130

Beautiful!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

What an awesome thing this is. I was only up there for a bit today but can't wait for tomorrow. Here are just a few pictures I took today. It's more fun than it looks!!


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Looks great! Keep the pictures coming please


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Cidertom said:


> 3 of the 4 Snow Tracs




 I can't wait to get a good look at all the machines. First snow tracs other than mine that I've seen. First old tuckers too! I've only seen photos. Some were smaller and some were bigger than I thought!


----------



## Woody_1

YEE HAWWW!!! Yeah, Keep them pictures coming. Have fun for all of us that can't be there.


----------



## Mill666er

Awoke this morning to more new snow, that makes 12" since getting here.
Stray cat needed needed to be tethered to a power outlet to stay warm.


----------



## jp11

Very cool.. fresh powder.  You guys have fun and stay safe.


----------



## sleddogracer

looks like great fun - maybe next year


----------



## jask

FANTASTIC!!! those pictures are great and it looks like the conditions are as well!
Congratulations to everyone here- and at Timberline who made this event happen! and to all you fortunate enough to be a part of this jamboree.
(Please keep those pictures coming if you have time   )


I think there are going to be a whole new crop of pictures on Google when people search for Sno-Cat or Tucker for the next little while!


----------



## Cidertom

Snövit didn't have the best of time, but I'm glad I brought her.  This mornings new snow. And after her final run for the day. 

 It's been fun,frustrating,happy,sad.  Basicly, what I've experienced at every family reunion, just a much larger family now.


----------



## Snowcat Pat

Some very happy snowboarders.
-Pat


----------



## Snowcat Pat

Performing very well indeed.
-Pat


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Snowcat Pat

some of the better shots  I got.
-Pat


----------



## Track Addict

Awesome amazing weekend.  Thank you to everybody who made this happen.  Lots of great friends who share this passion!

Will get some pics and video up Wednesday back east.


----------



## Snowcat Pat

New friends...
-Pat


----------



## Snowcat Pat

Here's a cool link with pics.
http://mthoodriders.com/photos/2015/04/26/cats-meow-pictorial/
I wish I were still there!
-Pa


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Wow, what a great time this has been! My only regret is not being here every minute of every day. What a great group of cool cats. I sure felt welcomed at my first event! Thank you. I didn't get to talk to a lot of you but I hope we all will meet again (and again...). 
Been on cloud 9 all weekend hanging out with you all and listening to some incredible stories. 
Ginn, I also didn't get to talk to you as much but you sure made us feel welcomed! Everything was sooo great! Enjoyed Scott and Fred's stories immensely. If I'm getting anyones names wrong, please correct me. I'm sure I butchered that this weekend. 
I don't have the words to say how awesome this was and I didn't take nearly enough photos of all the cats. So real sorry because I know I miss some real good one. I was busy driving up and down and keeping the kids in line! Ok, I'll get to the pictures..


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Sorry Tom, couldn't help this one.


----------



## 4TrackCat

We had such a great time this weekend and met so many great people. I can't thank Jinn and Scott enough for herding all these cats together at such an amazing place! It was really nice to actually meet some of the folks here on the forums in person. For those I didn't get the chance to meet I sure hope to at the next event. Rock and Roll was a highlight for sure and the presention that was given was a really special event for those that got to see it in person and actually ride it up and down the mountain! I'm really diggin all the pics that people are putting up and thought I would share a few of my own.  Cheers!!


----------



## sno-drifter

Sorry Tom, couldn't help this one.

 Hey, Tom did an incredible job of getting this Snow Tack back down to where he could load it BY HIMSELF with a flat tire off.


 To everyone who participated in the Meow, a BIG THANKS for the responsible conduct and driving. I know how much we all wanted to take off and explore the area. The restraint exhibited was 100%. In today's world of cameras and satellite photography, one stray cat off the designated path would have been just cause to prevent another get together to enjoy our machines and each other's company. WELL DUN ALL!! I had the time of my life, Thank you. A BIG THSNKS to Jeff K and his outstanding staff who are the real heroes of the Meow.

 Scott


----------



## JimVT

sunrise and staying at 7000ft silcox was nice. we drove up after every dinner. one night we had to follow the stakes it was snowing/blowing so hard.
really enjoyed my trip.
most of you seen it after it was plowed. this is two pictures prior to plowing.













 ssunrise




 Lyndon




 toy groomer on roof


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Thank you to all, simply fabulous!

 I can not begin to say how much I appreciate each of you that came and the time and effort it took for you to be at the Meow, what made this event so grand, was the people, thank you. 

 And a special thank you to Jeff K and his staff at Timberline Lodge, and a shout out to Scott S. well done

 By the numbers, 140 plus people, 400 T shirts, 38 sno-cats, Alaska, Washington, Oregon, New Hampshire, California, Mass., idaho, Canada, and England, 12 plus inches of new sno, three flat tires, one broken bracket and a lifetime of memories

 And we, together, raised nearly $4,000.00 for the Friends of Timberline, excellent, and I know they very thankful.

 And a heart felt thank you, Tucker Sno-Cat Corp and the Tucker Family. 

 I know for sure a Thank you does not begin to express my appreciation to Scott Russell and all he did to make this happen.........


----------



## it's all about downhill

Scott and Jinn, I have to reiterate your thanks to all. That was a pleasant weekend. Unlike some others when it's so great that Friday has come around because that means there are only two more days of work till Monday.

It is so pleasant to be among folks that are interested helpful and just joyful to be there. Dad used to say that people have more fun than anybody. We sure did. Thank you all.


----------



## Cidertom

snowsurfer said:


> Sorry Tom, couldn't help this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Oh, that's mean.  Kicking a guy when his tracks are down.  Seriously, I had a great time even with the mechanical issue.


----------



## pointy chops

Our family had a great time! Thanks again to Jinn, Scott, and Timberline.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thank you for coming, enjoyed your company and chatting with your family, happy tuckering


----------



## Pontoon Princess

friday and saturday mornings saw 6 inches of new sno, picture perfect


----------



## Lyndon

*BEST SNOW CAT MEET EVER!*

It's been 20 years since the first ST4 Owners Club Meet! It was tough just getting 6 owners together. Having had some experience in these matters I would like to personally thank Jinn and Scott. Without their monumental effort it would never have happened.


----------



## Lyndon

*GETTING THERE*

Getting there is "Half the battle". Initially Jim and I were the first to meet up at the rally point.  Then there were three, and finally four, trucks, trailers and snow cats. Eventually we picked up another 'in-route'. As our convoy passed thru the outskirts of Portland we passed other truck, trailer and vintage snow cats on their way to the meet.





I don't believe I've ever seen a parade of 5 snow cats going down the road and with the attention we were getting I suspect neither had the public. Surprising how many people you could see pointing at us.


----------



## Lyndon

*THE STAR ARRIVES*

I cant wait to see the other pictures people made of the "Cats Meow". 
I didn't make all that many photos. 
This machine from the Trans Antarctic Expedition is likely the single most famous snow cat on the planet. Here the "Star of the show" is getting unloaded from it's trailer. Out of some 40 cats it had the distinctive honor of being one of only two machines that arrived in a fully enclosed trailer. One of the 'perks' of fame!





"Rock & Roll" would have not made the trip had it not been for an outstanding effort by Scott & Jinn. 
As you can see the weather and snow conditions looked lousy. But, right on 'Que' after Rock & Roll arrived,.. so did the snow!


----------



## Lyndon

*THE HUT*

The famous lodge at Mt. Hood, Timberline Lodge, sits at about 6000 foot altitude. Up another thousand feet is Silcox Hut. It was once the end of an early ski lift. Friday, the first real full day of snow catting on the mountain, it was windy enough that the ski lifts did not operate and the visibility was poor, but that didn't deter snow cat owners.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

got to say, think the weather made the event far more interesting and did challenge the cats, sure had the feel of a real adventure high up on Mt Hood, and unbelievable photos.


----------



## Lyndon

During the day when the machines were clustered all around Timberline was the real "Photo-Op". Also having Peter Fuchs as a guest speaker was great! Fully four generations of the Tucker Family showed up for the event. If anyone has pictures of the dinners, or Peter Fuchs presentation please post them. Mine didn't come out worth a hoot.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

I believe DAVENET maxed out the memory card on his camera, just waiting for his posts, know he took pictures of everyone, every cat, and everything, he maybe having a little cat lag and should recover soon. 

so, Mr. NET, pictures soon?


----------



## sno-drifter

Lyndon said:


> During the day when the machines were clustered all around Timberline was the real "Photo-Op". Also having Peter Fuchs as a guest speaker was great! Fully four generations of the Tucker Family showed up for the event. If anyone has pictures of the dinners, or Peter Fuchs presentation please post them.
> 
> 
> Slight correction Lyndon, FIVE generations of Tuckers were attending the Meow. Great photos Lyndon. This event will stay with me for ever and all the photos that you and the others have posted keep the days alive. A big thanks to you and Mr Prez and everyone who jumped in to help when I needed it, made this event perfect.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Still just buzzing from the weekend. It's tough to get back to reality after something like this! 
Lyndon, it was a real pleasure to meet you and I have mental note of all your suggestions for my snow trac. (anyone have a set of the bronze drive gears for the two band track?) I wished I had time to chat with you more. 
Steve, great to meet you also and I know I'll be contacting you for spare parts if you have them!
To the other snow tracs, I should have let you drive mine around, I would have liked to see how it compares to yours. I know I wanted to ride in another one! Sorry but I just didn't think of it. 
Just great to put some faces and names together from this forum. 
I also have a bit of the Tucker fever after this...I was real impressed how they drove, handled and climbed. 
Here are a few more photos. And again, sorry for all those I missed, I missed a lot. I wanted to get some of the black Tucker and somehow completely missed it with my camera. 
Battery died during the talks so I didn't get any of the indoor stuff. 

I also have some on facebook if anyone uses that. 
Here's a few more...


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Mill666er

Unfortunately for all of us here on the forum, Mr Davenet is enjoying time with the family on the Big Island of Hawaii and won't get his album posted until he gets back to the East Coast.


----------



## JimVT

the lodge employee people were wearing cat's meow shirts. when I seen that I knew it was going to be a hit.

 sad to say but it almost looks like the snow trac's took the prize for breakdowns. unless the tuckers are good at hiding things.


----------



## Red130

What's the story in the sheet of plywood?  Track repair?


----------



## Cidertom

A few things I wish we, as a group, would have done:

A group photo, either in the lodge or at the cats.

A "grand parade'  past a good video camera and have made a dvd. Perhaps two, one everyone and one just Tuckers to give to Tucker.  

A 'who's who' board with pix and details of the cat, owner etc. 

But it wouldn't have happened with out Jinn, Scott and the crew of Timberline and I will be forever grateful to them for the hard work.


----------



## it's all about downhill

Thanks Tom...turn up now with all the shoulda's.  I'm thinking those are great ideas for the next one that YOU host.

Obviously just kidding. Those are good ideas, glad you're thinking about what we did there. It was one that I won't forget...ever.

What were we talking about


----------



## Nikson

Cidertom said:


> A few things I wish we, as a group, would have done:
> 
> A group photo, either in the lodge or at the cats.
> 
> A "grand parade'  past a good video camera and have made a dvd. Perhaps two, one everyone and one just Tuckers to give to Tucker.
> 
> A 'who's who' board with pix and details of the cat, owner etc.
> 
> But it wouldn't have happened with out Jinn, Scott and the crew of Timberline and I will be forever grateful to them for the hard work.



Tom,

I hear you there, I almost see that everyone was SUPER stocked/excited to meet up again and just bs about life and whatever else we found to talk about.

It was a pleasure to see everyone, I guess I came out after the speaker not feeling too right (face burn and a bit on the light side of closing - happy that it was so nice and sunny on Saturday) - that I ended up being ill over Sunday once I got home... 

Feeling better now and hoping to wrap up my photo/video report for everyone to see.  

Once again, thanks to everyone who participated and to organizers for getting this large of a group put together without any "incidents" unless I wasnt aware of it... LOL...

I will do my best to post up a picture/video thread of everything Vlad & I were able to record...

Just for info - if anyone interested to get a head start on some of our "material - photo/video" - find us on FB (Nik Orlo / Vlad Mazun), or Instagram - budnixon / mazun_vlad

Cheers!!!


----------



## it's all about downhill

Nixon, that was quick. same minute. 
Glad you're feeling better.
I'm looking forward to your photo/videos. After seeing your other work I know it will be impressive. (There, just building up expectations and raising the bar for you.)


----------



## JimVT

Red130 said:


> What's the story in the sheet of plywood? Track repair?


that plywood looks like the it is from the bed of Lyndon's tucker. under the bed was a hidden tool storage box that was undiscovered from 1965 till this year.
 jim


----------



## JimVT

from the timberline facebook page.
 jim vt


----------



## Neil

Having chased down ST4 part stashes in New England with Lyndon over 20 years ago and having attend the first ever ST4 meet, I would have loved to attend this meet.  Lyndon was really looking forward to it and I'm glad that everyone had such a fun time and pitched in so well to make it such a resounding success!


----------



## sno-drifter

We made the local fish wrapper. http://shredhood.org/news/culture-style/761-tucker-snow-cats-on-mount-hood#%2159_tucker

 Enjoy


----------



## sno-drifter

We made the local fish wrapper: http://shredhood.org/news/culture-style/761-tucker-snow-cats-on-mount-hood#!59_tucker


 Enjoy


----------



## it's all about downhill

Thanks for the Shred hood article Scott. It looks pretty accurate. I remember that Jamboree so well that it seems like it was just last week.


----------



## Red130

JimVT said:


> from the timberline facebook page.
> jim vt



Now that's classy.    
Thanks everyone for posting the photos.  Looks unbelievable.


----------



## Nikson

Time for some more pictures. 

I really wish I felt a bit better healthwise last weekend, to do a bit more video/photo of the event, to be able to present/share more with the online folks that werent able to make...  Either way, you guys didnt miss much   - I know... I know... (I know exactly how you feel, since I miss some of the Jamborees as well) - but had to tease everyone a little more...

Great thanks to all of the organizers at Tuckerville (Jinn/Scott) and everyone else who participated but stayed below the radar to get the credit.  

Event was a BOMB literally, super stocked that we were able to join and be with the crowd...

Enough talking...

Videos are mine as well as Vlad's (he isnt on the forum, but most of the crowd knows him from other videos, he is a great guy and I will surely miss having him close, since he is moving to sunny Florida)


----------



## Nikson

For some reason I cant get these clips to embed, so anyone able - feel free to redo (like admin)  

video one

video two

video three

Video with Peter Fuchs (or I should say mostly audio w/pictures) is uploading - its an hour long and roughly 60Gigs large...


----------



## Nikson

link to the album











Santa's Slei











it was great to be first to break trail on Saturday AM






view from Silcox Hut was amazing... 






so next we have IronGoat taking a picture by his Spryte, while DaveNet is photobombin


----------



## 300 H and H

Looks like you had an excellent event! Lots of snow too!

Just like I figured when I saw the dates... I am planting corn right now. Hard to see these pictures of snow and snow machines without wishing I was there...

Glad it worked out soo well and all had a very good time. Great pictures of a great location. Thanks for sharing.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## sno-drifter

Another great job with the cameras Nikson and Vlad. Thanks for posting. Guess it was a bit windy for aerial work. So what kind of snow cat is Vlad going to use in Florida?


----------



## Lyndon

*EXPEDITION PREPARATION*



Red130 said:


> What's the story in the sheet of plywood?  Track repair?



WHEN I got my first ST4 I kept a journal of every expedition and went on 24 trips that first winter. Up Mount Saint Helens, Crater Lake, McKenzie Pass, The Three Sisters, Paulina Lake, Sweet Grass Butte, Salmon La Sac,... I live just 7 miles from the corner of Mt. Rainier National Park and explored all up and down the Cascades. I only had one cat, there were no clubs, and I didn't know anyone else that owned a machine. So,.. "BE-Prepared", I ran the machine thru a "pre-flight" test and equipped it with dual batteries, dual fuel and all the possible spare parts. Coil, Fuel pump, distributor, belts, tires,.... everything I could think of including enough tools to do a complete overhaul.
There is NO calling 'Triple AAA' for a TOW if you break down 20 miles off the side of Mt. Rainier. It was "Self Rescue".


----------



## Lyndon

When I went to find a spot for a second battery for this big Tucker, I came across a 'Secret compartment with spares already in it. They had been there since the machine was built.


----------



## Helmsman38

Timberline lodge called me yesterday. Someone found my iPhone and turned it in. I'm looking forward to sharing my photos


----------



## sno-drifter

irongoat said:


> Timberline lodge called me yesterday. Someone found my iPhone and turned it in. I'm looking forward to sharing my photos



You gotta love Timberline and staff, a first class outfit.


----------



## Lyndon

I carved in an additional compartment for the spare battery. Packed it with spares, and added some tools including a pair of jacks. The Plywood is "Five Quarter", or Inch and an eight Tung & Grove that can just fit under the tracks between the Pontoons. Jacks don't work very well in the snow. You need a foundation.
The rest of the stuff, Vintage Skis, Snow Shoes, Ice Axe, Cramp-on's, Piton's, Rock Hammer, are all for looks. The small Bow saw one would actually use to cut fallen trees out of the way.


----------



## Lyndon

irongoat said:


> Timberline lodge called me yesterday. Someone found my iPhone and turned it in. I'm looking forward to sharing my photos



That's a relief. Looking forward to those "Pic's". 
Glad you found it.


----------



## sno-drifter

Lynden, I like all of the gear you have in your TUCKER but if you took that goofy sticker off the window, you would not need any of it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sno-drifter said:


> Lynden, I like all of the gear you have in your TUCKER but if you took that goofy sticker off the window, you would not need any of it.



better yet, take that there sticker off and just put a kitten in the back


----------



## Lyndon

The "Goofey-Sticker" is an original NOS (New-Old-Stock) Decal, it was just taped to the inside of the window for the MEET. It normally does no reside there and will be coming off this afternoon just as soon as I finish re-greasing the rollers. I got 2 Pontoons worth done on Monday and will get the rest today before the cat gets put away.


----------



## Lyndon

I could cry! I should never have sold my Kitten, it was without question the most pristine, nicest, Kitten I have ever looked at,... and yes it would have fit.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Nikson said:


> For some reason I cant get these clips to embed, so anyone able - feel free to redo (like admin)
> 
> video one
> 
> video two
> 
> video three
> 
> Video with Peter Fuchs (or I should say mostly audio w/pictures) is uploading - its an hour long and roughly 60Gigs large...



Thank you so very much for all the photos and the videos, they are all FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Lyndon said:


> I could cry! I should never have sold my Kitten, it was without question the most pristine, nicest, Kitten I have ever looked at,... and yes it would have fit.



guess lyndon is looking for a kitten.


----------



## turbinator62

I want to thank everyone for all of the great pictures of this event. We have been following closely as it progressed. I sure wish we could have come. We had planned on it, but unfortunately I developed a short circuit in my electrical system and rusty ball joints on the passenger side. Not in the cat, its fine. But my squishy pink chassis isn't running too good. I'm going into the shop next week to get things checked out and hope to be back in service soon.


----------



## it's all about downhill

Lyndon said:


> When I went to find a spot for a second battery for this big Tucker, I came across a 'Secret compartment with spares already in it. They had been there since the machine was built.
> View attachment 77585
> 
> View attachment 77586



I knew that there must be some magic hidden away in that nearly one off machine. Great find and nice refinement. 

Thanks again for the ride up, what a thrill, and I hadn't skied the mile since last summer.
Fred


----------



## 4TrackCat

turbinator62 said:


> I want to thank everyone for all of the great pictures of this event. We have been following closely as it progressed. I sure wish we could have come. We had planned on it, but unfortunately I developed a short circuit in my electrical system and rusty ball joints on the passenger side.  Not in the cat, its fine. But my squishy pink chassis isn't running too good. I'm going into the shop next week to get things checked out and hope to back in service soon.



Looking forward to seeing you at the next one! I'm sure ya got a great mechanic that will get your chassis dialed in in no time.  Cheers


----------



## Cidertom

I have to post this one. Not cardboard.  I wish Big Al had been there in person.  (thanks, Steve for the photo)


----------



## Cidertom

And a heartfelt thanks to the Chief Cat-Herder


----------



## Red130

Looks like a really great time.   Want to make the next one!   1275 miles (each way) is a long trip towing a heavy trailer, but hey, you only live once.


----------



## Nikson

For those who missed Peter Fuchs (guest speaker)

p.s. video isnt too good due to lighting, but I think Audio part is well worth it for anyone wanting to hear this.

I still havent figured out how to "embed" the Youtube video on my posts... 
feel free to schoo me... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMrPFRFZoeQ


----------



## Nikson

So I've been told to remove the "S" from the link address

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMrPFRFZoeQ"]Peter Fuchs Trans Antarctic Expedition on Tucker Sno-cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nikson

Seems like I got it figured out finally... So here is another try on the videos:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3e68Dyk0dk"]2015 Cat's Meow Jamboree Timberline Lodge Oregon - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0wq5xyBCFU"]Time-lapse 2015 Cat's Meow Jamboree - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwodohMJLxQ"]Cats Meow Snowcat Jamboree 2015 Mt. Hood Timberline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DAVENET

glacierparkbus said:


> I believe DAVENET maxed out the memory card on his camera, just waiting for his posts, know he took pictures of everyone, every cat, and everything, he maybe having a little cat lag and should recover soon.
> 
> so, Mr. NET, pictures soon?



Soon enough I will be back in the office and I'll get some loaded up!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Awesome. Good stuff Nikson. Glad some one got them in motion. I really like the sped up part of the snow cats going up and down the hill. 
All the photos are great to see. Time sure flys when you're having fun and it's hard to see and talk to everyone. 

Anyone know when we can book our reservation for next year?


----------



## Track Addict

Just in case you did not catch a ride in the 1950 now you can live it virtual:


----------



## Track Addict

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzNdd2XFSeM


----------



## Track Addict

Someone is Tuckered out in one of these pics.  Irongoat was a very soothing ride.  Still in awe from the trip.  Both Brian's were beat.  Ear infections and sore throat for both yesterday after the trip back.

Iphone took the best pictures it could.


----------



## Track Addict

Hung out in Portland for a few days.  Found one of your great donut shops Voo Doo and their famous donut.

Took a very beautiful long ride back to Portland the scenic route.  You have some beautiful country out there.  Hope to be back one day!


----------



## sleddogracer

"WOW" is inadequate as a description


----------



## S-noWonder

Guess I'm a little late to the party  It was great meeting you all. Jim and I had a great time!


----------



## Track Addict

Few more videos I found.  Some powder Dave and I were lucky enough to experience, jump seat ride up Hood in Tucker, 543 ride.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJFo9v6r0v4"]Fresh pow mt hood April 2015 meow mixer - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPdd_14rd7s"]Tucker Jump Seat - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_HnCiI7PZE"]Mt hood 543 tuckering - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the wonderful logo and stickers were done by Mr DAVENET of forums fame, he did a fabulous job coming up with the logo with Timberline on the door of the sno-cat, and he made up all the stickers also, thank you Mr Net, big help and really appreciated taking on this project. Thank you!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

We are counting the ballots and the winners will be announced first of next week, thank you.


----------



## Track Addict

Few more for you.  Snowtrac guys be warned.  Tucker passing!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjoFBtrXIZM"]Mt hood tuckering - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0hk6PpYVdY"]Jump seat up my hood April 2015 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzeqKBoOdZw"]Ride up mt hood tuckering April 2015 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jeffsno27

Thought people might enjoy some more pics of Rock & Roll. The pictures are at are plant during tear down and clean up. Also a couple little upgrades.


----------



## Jeffsno27

There is that Hemi!


----------



## sno-drifter

Thanks for these photos Jeffsno. Here is another shot after the engine preservation.

 So cool to see brothers working together on history.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the ballots have been counted, bribes paid and the results are final, it was fun and thank you again, to each of you, your awards will be gladly sent to you, just need an address.

first award goes to Lyndon; kewlest machine to shred Mt Hood


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Next, is the award for the longest distance traveled by someone under 12 years old; and the winner is; Brain and Brain of Mass.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

The Phoenix Rising award, goes to Marcos; breaks his machine while unloading off the trailer, next, midnight repairs in the Timberline shops, first try up to Silcox hut, results in needing help from a Tucker sno-cat, and finally success, the next day with fresh sno, Silcox hut is reached, yeah !!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Video Guru award; and without question is, Nikson, very impressed and without question, grand videos. makes to so easy to relive the event over and over. thank you. fyi, great machine he rebuilt and created.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

The Big Al award goes to, Cider Tom, clearly he should own a Kristi K-7, sure enjoyed your good natured humor. thanks


----------



## Nikson

glacierparkbus said:


> Video Guru award; and without question is, Nikson, very impressed and without question, grand videos. makes to so easy to relive the event over and over. thank you. fyi, great machine he rebuilt and created.



Thanks a bunch... Wish would have had more flexibility on time/weather patterns to make more detailed videos & photo...

Planning to be in PDX next week sometime, will give you a call so we could meet!!!

Thanks again...


----------



## Helmsman38

glacierparkbus said:


> The Phoenix Rising award, goes to Marcos; breaks his machine while unloading off the trailer, next, midnight repairs in the Timberline shops, first try up to Silcox hut, results in needing help from a Tucker sno-cat, and finally success, the next day with fresh sno, Silcox hut is reached, yeah !!!



Embarrassing


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and you found success, the irongoat conquered the Mountain, well done.


----------



## Helmsman38

The last photo is my favorite sticker that the shop at Timberline had displayed.


----------



## redsqwrl

Explain what is going on in the first photo.  I am intrigued with the set up.  I had visions of vehicle based camp, but the propane tank and air compressor looking box has me wondering...

One of the clowns


----------



## it's all about downhill

redsqwrl said:


> Explain what is going on in the first photo.  I am intrigued with the set up.  I had visions of vehicle based camp, but the propane tank and air compressor looking box has me wondering...
> 
> One of the clowns



 the propane tank and air compressor looking box has me worried, I was parked very close to that.


----------



## Helmsman38

The propane tank had some snow inside the fitting and the compressor was energized from the car to blow out the propane tank fitting. They hooked up a heater to the propane tank for the over night stay in the tent while sleeping on cots.


----------



## 4TrackCat

irongoat said:


> Embarrassing



Congratulations!  ........... I know the feeling!


----------



## Cidertom

glacierparkbus said:


> The Big Al award goes to, Cider Tom, clearly he should own a Kristi K-7, sure enjoyed your good natured humor. thanks


Oh the indignities of this award, it hurts( at least until I stop laughing).  

I will prevail, I will have the cuties in my trac.


----------



## Cidertom

_AJ_ said:


> Congratulations!  ........... I know the feeling!


Me too.


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker swag arrived today via ups .  Did you know you can't ship beer out or Oregon?  But you can pack at much as you want in luggage!

Not a cat but he is a vintage snoberman! 10 yo is 70 in Tucker years


----------



## Lyndon

About half way thru The Crossing of Antarctica, Sir Edmund Hillary gives a great description of a Tucker Sno Cat. This is after spending fully 2 winters in Antactica. Their expedition is massive, supplied by 3 ships, they bring in supplies in the hundreds of tons, build several 'camps', have several support aircraft, 4 dog teams, some Massey Furgeson tractors, and Weasels. They scout out the most favorable routes by plane, then go in for a closer inspection with the dog teams to lay out the 2000 mile treck across the pole. Crevasses are "public enemy number one". They are pulling sleds with supplies to place at various depots:
"All day the Weasels had been laboring through soft snow that hid hard sastrugi running across our course. These made the vehicles and sledges heave and plunge like small ships at sea, their tracks churning out a spray of snow. In contrast, the Sno-cat sailed majestically, like a battleship over the snowy waves, its four independently articulated tracks accommodating the rough ridges below the snow."

*It wasn't in the brochure?*


----------



## redsqwrl

Giggle giggle,

Well Lyndon, You know the value of high paid professional athlete endorsements?

They only pander to the malleable youth....

Great quote.


----------



## Helmsman38

Interior plate on the passenger side of the DMC 1200 Spryte 1981 F300


----------



## sno-drifter

redsqwrl said:


> Giggle giggle,
> 
> Well Lyndon, You know the value of high paid professional athlete endorsements?
> 
> They only pander to the malleable youth....
> 
> Great quote.



Hey redsqwrl, I resemble.... I mean resent that comment! The youth part.


----------



## Lyndon

I have to give a great big "*HATS-OFF"* to Nick and his buddy. Besides making some outstanding video and probably the only one to record Perer Fuchs presentation, which we will cherish for years to come, they camped out in a tent at the meet! Snow and all! While I'm deep into reading the account of the Trans Antarctic Expedition, one of the items impressed on me was the cold, and camping out in it. These guys from the Cold countries of the world are certainly a "tougher breed", that would include "Nickson"!


----------



## Lyndon

*Re: Correction:*

* THAT "HATS-OFF" DISTINCTION GOES TO: "NIKSON" & VLAD*!


----------



## Nikson

redsqwrl said:


> Explain what is going on in the first photo.  I am intrigued with the set up.  I had visions of vehicle based camp, but the propane tank and air compressor looking box has me wondering...
> 
> One of the clowns



LOL - whatever Marco said is true... The snow plugged up the outlet on the tank, so here comes out the ARB portable compressor.  I like to carry ALL the gear possible, never know what needs to be done.

Vlad was holding up the hood on my SUV since the ice/snow build up made it too heavy for the support shocks.


----------



## Nikson

*Re: Correction:*



Lyndon said:


> * THAT "HATS-OFF" DISTINCTION GOES TO: "NIKSON" & VLAD*!



LOL, we are not hard core... we just Russian... LOL (again)

we like winter camping, thus if anyone still remembers first restofab on the 1402, the concept was to make it into a snowcat-camper... and it was achieved...  






nothing beats a perfect camp spot where only you can be there and total peace - away from all the rat race of civilization and all the crazies that "think they can make it there"...

Winter camping is perfect - ice fishing, hanging out by the fire and sleeping in the tent when its stormy outside, to wake up to some of the best views around (and you all know Oregun has them).

It all comes down to being prepared and geared right for such circumstances... 

And for the video of the speaker - you are all welcome to download it and save it on your own computers if you wish to do so, and share with whomever you feel like., I don't mind...  After all, such things are done specifically for such reason - to share what others couldn't see/hear in person... 

It was a pleasure and a privilege to hand out with some of you legendary snowcat folk...


----------



## Nikson

sunrises like these are very worth it (even when you sleep in your snowcave in 10F temps...  






too bad this past winter didnt turn out to be "snow fall friendly" like it was in 2012






have to share some of these pictures... (sorry if I'm spamming a little)






napping atop of the Elk Lake (by Detroit, OR) in the military bag - those keep you warm...


----------



## DAVENET

Been busy, but have pics loaded. If anyone has problems, let me know. I'll try to rectify. First time w/ Google plus, so we shall see. Great time w/ amazing people, machines, weather & location.  Also a big thank you to Jeff & Marcus for the ride in that brand new Tucker.

https://plus.google.com/photos/105431915264475100637/albums/6146132422605240929?authkey=CPP4ysClxc2d5QE


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Photo of the year!!!!


----------



## Nikson

DAVENET said:


> Been busy, but have pics loaded. If anyone has problems, let me know. I'll try to rectify. First time w/ Google plus, so we shall see. Great time w/ amazing people, machines, weather & location.  Also a big thank you to Jeff & Marcus for the ride in that brand new Tucker.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/105431915264475100637/albums/6146132422605240929?authkey=CPP4ysClxc2d5QE



Awesome pictures...

Looking over the Saturday's shots, seems like everyone got "sunburned" face look...


----------



## JimVT

good photos 
 my nights were at the silcox so I didn't get to mingle much.
 jim


----------



## it's all about downhill

WowDave, very nice pictures. Thank you again.

Here are mine:
http://s375.photobucket.com/user/bonniesews/library/Cats Meow Jamboree 2015

Here's the password to use:
Meow15

Let me know if it works or not. Video of Peter and Scott...Peter's first time in R & R.
Pics are kind of in order of first--at the bottom, Last--at the top


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

those bags suck spent my share of nights in them I would rather have the old ones. you want a good bag get a wiggies .the new mss is modled after the wiggies just not as good. looks like you have a muskox hide to.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

I will second the wiggys bags I have been out at minus 40 and warm as toast that in the Antarctic bag appropriate for this thread! I bought two had one custom made larger as a overbag to the normal Antarctic bag have never had to use it yet.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr net, your photos are fabulous and yes, I believe you do have the photo of the year, thank you so much for coming, a real pleasure, wonderful to meet you and again thank you for the doing the logo design and making up all the stickers.


----------



## Helmsman38

DAVENET said:


> Been busy, but have pics loaded. If anyone has problems, let me know. I'll try to rectify. First time w/ Google plus, so we shall see. Great time w/ amazing people, machines, weather & location.  Also a big thank you to Jeff & Marcus for the ride in that brand new Tucker.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/105431915264475100637/albums/6146132422605240929?authkey=CPP4ysClxc2d5QE




Fantastic photo bucket of the event. Thank you


----------



## Helmsman38

glacierparkbus said:


> mr net, your photos are fabulous and yes, I believe you have the photo of the year, thank you so much for coming and real pleasure to have you come, wonderful to meet you and again thank you for the doing the logo design and making up all the stickers.



Yes thank you for the sticker  If you were at the event you were lucky to grab two of them


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Been busy, but have pics loaded. If anyone has problems, let me know. I'll try to rectify. First time w/ Google plus, so we shall see. Great time w/ amazing people, machines, weather & location. Also a big thank you to Jeff & Marcus for the ride in that brand new Tucker.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/105431915264475100637/albums/6146132422605240929?authkey=CPP4ysClxc2d5QE



You nailed it Mr. Net. I also love the shot of Rock & Roll with the ice framed window at Silcox Hut. Good job. And thanks for the help in the days before Meow, and the stickers and the Logo for the event.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Thanks for the photos sno-drifter and Davenet! Great seeing some of the things I missed. 
 Next year....  I won't miss any of it....
 Such a great event. I don't think it could have been any better. 
 Well maybe if sno-drifter brought his kitten and the Timberline Tucker was finished.


----------



## Helmsman38

snowsurfer said:


> Thanks for the photos sno-drifter and Davenet! Great seeing some of the things I missed.
> Next year....  I won't miss any of it....
> Such a great event. I don't think it could have been any better.
> Well maybe if sno-drifter brought his kitten and the Timberline Tucker was finished.



Is the Cat's Meow Jamboree being held next year ?


----------



## DAVENET

snowsurfer said:


> Thanks for the photos sno-drifter and Davenet! Great seeing some of the things I missed.



Surfer-

One of the things I am _REALLY_ sad I missed was getting a pic of your buddy that had just gotten back from his climb of the mountain and was looking for you just before Saturday dinner. 

That guy was straight off of K2. Very intense. Weathered face from wind, snow, ice, rain & sun (probably enjoyed ALL of that just on Saturday), spindly but with probably a 40-50 lb. pack of mountaineering gear on his back. I'm guessing that is his winter 'thing'. I asked if he had made it all the way up that day and I got "yes", coupled with a look of "Who the hell only goes out to only hike most of the way"??? Almost like he could be a little tweaked- just focusing on him & the mountain!

Short conversation, but left a cool impression.

 Then found more of the lunatics outside the building as I was leaving at 4:30am starting their hike up the hill.  I'll stick with the Cat shuttle service!


----------



## it's all about downhill

irongoat said:


> Is the Cat's Meow Jamboree being held next year ?






Crickets...


There is no possible way to come close to all the amazing things that came together for this one.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

DAVENET said:


> Surfer-
> 
> One of the things I am _REALLY_ sad I missed was getting a pic of your buddy that had just gotten back from his climb of the mountain and was looking for you just before Saturday dinner.
> 
> That guy was straight off of K2. Very intense. Weathered face from wind, snow, ice, rain & sun (probably enjoyed ALL of that just on Saturday), spindly but with probably a 40-50 lb. pack of mountaineering gear on his back. I'm guessing that is his winter 'thing'. I asked if he had made it all the way up that day and I got "yes", coupled with a look of "Who the hell only goes out to only hike most of the way"??? Almost like he could be a little tweaked- just focusing on him & the mountain!
> 
> Short conversation, but left a cool impression.
> 
> Then found more of the lunatics outside the building as I was leaving at 4:30am starting their hike up the hill. I'll stick with the Cat shuttle service!


 
 That was Ken. His back pack was filled with about 10 lbs of kite gear. He hikes up above the lift and then launches his kite and kite-skis up to near the top (then hikes the rest of the way), yes the kite pulls him up and across and anywhere he wants to go on the Mt. He can catch as big of air as he dares to with his skis on and then floats down dangling from his kite at the end of 100' of line. I've done lots of that on the water but have yet to try it in the snow. Ken does this all the time, I mean all the time, Hood more than once a week when the weather is right, Alaska, Idaho, Chile etc. His weathered look as been etched by wind, sun, sand, salt and smiles and lots of it. Hood River is loaded with people like Ken. 
 I'm sure if you googled "kite skiing Mt Hood", Ken will show up.


----------



## JimVT

he lost his shovel. last I seen it was at silcox


----------



## sno-drifter

We have received questions about having The Cat's Meow Jamboree again next year. The short answer is no. Our thought is that there should be events like this in the coming year/years but in a different parts of the country. Most of you had never seen Timberline Lodge and Mt. Hood. How about some one stepping up to do this and this forum is a great way to put out the word and perhaps a new thread could be started to solicit ideas for where it should happen. There are many great places out there, we shared ours, now it is time to share yours. We started the planning in March last year for this April's event. Many thanks to Timberline Lodge for the outstanding accommodations, food, beverages, and the Mountain with it's views; to Peter Fuchs who came out to present his fathers story; to the support and participation of the Tucker Family and Corporation; and the behind the scenes help form so many of you; and for the good times you shared.


----------



## Cidertom

Perhaps a circuit? Leavenworth, Timberline, ? Anything in S oregon? (crater lake lodge?


----------



## DAVENET

sno-drifter said:


> We have received questions about having The Cat's Meow Jamboree again next year. The short answer is no. Our thought is that there should be events like this in the coming year/years but in a different parts of the country. Most of you had never seen Timberline Lodge and Mt. Hood. How about some one stepping up to do this and this forum is a great way to put out the word and perhaps a new thread could be started to solicit ideas for where it should happen. There are many great places out there, we shared ours, now it is time to share yours. We started the planning in March last year for this April's event. Many thanks to Timberline Lodge for the outstanding accommodations, food, beverages, and the Mountain with it's views; to Peter Fuchs who came out to present his fathers story; to the support and participation of the Tucker Family and Corporation; and the behind the scenes help form so many of you; and for the good times you shared.



What????  You mean this really was a once in a lifetime deal with great people, great machines, great snow (just for us), great food and great lodge?? Glad I made it work!

(It's going to be damn near impossible to get to the level that bar was raised though . . .)


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> What???? You mean this really was a once in a lifetime deal with great people, great machines, great snow (just for us), great food and great lodge?? Glad I made it work!
> 
> (It's going to be damn near impossible to get to the level that bar was raised though . . .)



You got it Mr. NET. I am glad you made it too and thanks for the goodies you brought out and made. Looks like you and cidertom have the controls and I am sure you could do a bar raise your self.


----------



## sno-drifter

Hey Lyndon, did you see the post no. on my last post?  Should have saved it for you.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

now I'm bumbed  wished you all could come to share some of my heaven up here lots of ground and no trees. but it cost too much to come here for a meet. I still haven't abandoned the idea for an Iditarod expedition or a serum run expedition.


----------



## sleddogracer

the 26,000 BTU heater in my Tucker is designed for a trip like that


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> Perhaps a circuit? Leavenworth, Timberline, ? Anything in S oregon? (crater lake lodge?


\

fabulous, that was my hope for having more sno-cat events, my thoughts on what a event should be, formal/informal, the location will tell you what works and and how large of group you can have, there are so many places a group could go and seems there is someone that knows an area well and could be very helpful in making it very successful. suggested places you might consider, northern Cal-mt shasta, eastern oregon, central idaho, big horn mountains, wyoming. british columbia, you get the idea, i will support anyone that takes on the next event. to all, again thanks to all that came and enjoyed the the meow, tuckerville minion


----------



## Helmsman38

"a vintage lumbersexual fantasy come to life"  I thought the writer Edward Niedermeyer hit it on the head.


----------



## sleddogracer

"a vintage lumbersexual fantasy come to life"

http://www.curbsideclassic.com/blog/an-accidental-trip-to-snow-cat-heaven/


----------



## DAVENET

Poijnty made the front page


----------



## Cidertom

sno-drifter said:


> bar raise your self.



I've been to several barn raisings, a few  house raisings, two fire station raisings, but never a BAR raising.


----------



## pointy chops

DAVENET said:


> Poijnty made the front page



Pretty cool! - but I had to google "lumbersexual"


----------



## jask

poijnty chops said:


> Pretty cool! - but I had to google "lumbersexual"



Wasn't he one of the guys in the Village People ?


----------



## DAVENET

poijnty chops said:


> Pretty cool! - but I had to google "lumbersexual"



When I google it, I can only get this image to come up: 

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20588217&postcount=430

Pretty tight beard.  

 edit: (I had to look it up also.  Never heard that term before- probably because I own my own chainsaw, split wood and do yard work!)


----------



## pointy chops

DAVENET said:


> When I google it, I can only get this image to come up:
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20588217&postcount=430
> 
> Pretty tight beard.



Dammit! Anybody got a razor handy?


----------



## DAVENET

LOL- but real lumbersexuals would use the edge of an axe!


----------



## pointy chops

DAVENET said:


> LOL- but real lumbersexuals would use the edge of an axe!



I'm definitely not that hip! Rats, I lose again! BTW your photos of the weekend were great. I borrowed a few for our album. Thanks


----------



## DAVENET

Use what you want & if you need the originals let me know.  Nice to meet you guys!


----------



## sno-drifter

Cidertom said:


> I've been to several barn raisings, a few house raisings, two fire station raisings, but never a BAR raising.




 Time to belly-up to the bar!


----------



## loggah

Thing about being on the East coast i can "BELLY UP" a few hours ahead of you guys !!!!!!


----------



## 52-421

We were there and had a great time!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e35_Rj-F00g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48WvmF0kAZw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLWeSul9y2w

 And a couple of ringers:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuboX8CPL3M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dguQHSvpgqk


----------



## sno-drifter

52-421 said:


> We were there and had a great time!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48WvmF0kAZw
> 
> 
> And a couple of ringers:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuboX8CPL3M
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dguQHSvpgqk



This video features Peter Fuchs driving the Sno-Cat "Rock and Roll" which is the machine his father drove across Antarctica in '57-58. You gatta love a reunion. 

 Too bad you did not bring your 421 as it is the same as the one in your first video. Sure glad that you came to the Meow.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

OKAY, sno-cat crazy people, plans are coming together for an 2 events in the NW that will make cats meow look like a resort outing, 

2016, FABULOUS location with super access for all. Will be happening in March, on a tuesday/wednesday, RV, trailer, snow camping, sleeping in the back of your cat, motel/hotels very close by. lots and lots of area to sno-cat, big litter box!
BEST OF ALL,  a low budget gathering filled with priceless adventures.

2017, even better than 2016 and it will be in central idaho, 

stay tuned, and get your machines repaired, restored, and if you do not have one, better get one, better yet, two.

tuckerville minion


----------



## it's all about downhill

glacierparkbus said:


> OKAY, sno-cat crazy people, plans are coming together for an 2 events in the NW that will make cats meow look like a resort outing,
> 
> 2016, FABULOUS location with super access for all. Will be happening in March, on a tuesday/wednesday, RV, trailer, snow camping, sleeping in the back of your cat, motel/hotels very close by. lots and lots of area to sno-cat, big litter box!
> BEST OF ALL,  a low budget gathering filled with priceless adventures.
> 
> 2017, even better than 2016 and it will be in central idaho,
> 
> stay tuned, and get your machines repaired, restored, and if you do not have one, better get one, better yet, two.
> 
> tuckerville minion



Waxing my skis in anticipation
Fred


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fred, would that be your skis on your tucker sno-cat two pontoon machine? tuckerville


----------



## it's all about downhill

not yet. There may be one available back near the Great Lakes that would do


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Oh yeah!! This sounds great and I'll be getting things ready!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

All you sno-cat crazed folks, there will be a Cats Meow mixer next year, May 5, 6 and 7 th, 2016.  Friday and Saturday nights, and running on Mount Hood, Friday - Sunday.

This event will be a smaller, far less organized, no big dinners, no T-shirts, no speakers, just a get together of great friends, and lots of cat time and fantastic views.

This event will be at Silxox Hut, reservations are now open, the rate for each night is $115.00 and that includes breakfast, ( regular rate is $205 ) and the three day on hill cat ticket will be $65.00. Lunch and Dinner will be on your own, you can eat in the lodge, down in Government Camp and or further down the mountain. 

Call Chelsea at 503-272-3267, I would call sooner than later, as there is a limited number of beds available, otherwise you can always stay the lodge, really want this to be a great time at Silcox Hut. remember call now and see ya at the Hut with your Cat. Come for the day, one night or stay for all three days, just come and have a good time.


----------



## sno-drifter

One slight modification to GPB message above: It will be May 6th,7th, and 8th. There are three kinds of people; those that can count and those can not count.

 Note sweet reminder from Cat's Meow 2015:


----------



## it's all about downhill

Nice picture of your brother there. I don't think I had seen this one before. What others are you holding out.


----------



## JimVT

glacierparkbus said:


> OKAY, sno-cat crazy people, plans are coming together for an 2 events in the NW that will make cats meow look like a resort outing,
> 
> 2016, FABULOUS location with super access for all. Will be happening in March, on a tuesday/wednesday, RV, trailer, snow camping, sleeping in the back of your cat, motel/hotels very close by. lots and lots of area to sno-cat, big litter box!
> BEST OF ALL, a low budget gathering filled with priceless adventures.
> 
> 2017, even better than 2016 and it will be in central idaho,
> 
> stay tuned, and get your machines repaired, restored, and if you do not have one, better get one, better yet, two.
> 
> tuckerville minion


 
 I missed the location of the Idaho one.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jim vt. i have NOt announced a location YET, putting together the final details, STAY tuned to this channel. thanks


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you guys are GREAT ! we have serval signed up for the Silcox Hut sno-cat outing, it will be like our own mountain retreat.

happy 4 th of Tucker to all !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

alright, alright, alright,

pleased to announce the 2017 sno-cat summit gathering will be in McCall Idaho, Feb. 23-26 of 2017, yes, i know it is way early to do this, you DO NOT want to miss this, McCall is truly a great place for a sno-cat jamboree to happen, I will start a new thread for this event.


----------



## sleddogracer

nice! - that's only an 8 hour drive for me and on a route that is pretty much free of mountain passes, something unusual for the part of the world that I live in


----------



## JimVT

2017 ??   Think they will take reservations??


----------



## it's all about downhill

sleddogracer said:


> nice! - that's only an 8 hour drive for me and on a route that is pretty much free of mountain passes, something unusual for the part of the world that I live in




For us only a couple of bumps (Cabbage and Meacham) sounds great (if the gorge is open.)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it's all about downhill said:


> For us only a couple of bumps (Cabbage and Meacham) sounds great (if the gorge is open.)



REALLY !!! you WILL be there, you have no choice, period


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Awesome news for both events!! This makes my day!
I happen to be at Glacier Park now camping with my family in our vw camper. This place is awesome! 
I'll see you all at both of these!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

silcox hut event is filling up, so, when the hut is full, you can stay in the lodge, government camp, down mountain, and or hood river oregon, or RV it, come for the day or stay for all three days, going to be fun, and the best part you do not need to spend big money to come and have a great time with great sno-cat folks. thanks tuckerville minion


----------



## Sno-Surfer

We may re-book ourselves to the lodge this year. I called yesterday and this year they are charging per kid as well so it puts the silcox hut into a much more expensive stay.  Dang cause the kids loved it up there. 
I'm sure they'll enjoy the lodge too.


----------



## teamster

When and where is anything being planned for the spring of 2016. I got confused reading the 30 pages of posts and reading 2017. Sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## redsqwrl

*Re: Cats Meow Jamboree, April, 2015(midwest edition)*

In the spring of 2016.
Specifically first weekend in February.
there is a Two-Three day vintage sno(w) cat get together in Iron wood MI.
it is a mere 22 hour drive for you........
Trail rides to lake superior Thursday and Friday. (guided and/or go it alone if you prefer)
Vintage over the snow show Sat AM. (reduced chair lift and rentals for participant families )
Snow cat operation on the Big Powder horn Sat PM.
Trail ride to Live music ( picture attached)
Demo rides by reservation
Award/Dinner program Saturday night.

Mike

worthy of mention:
In addition but somewhat unrelated, in past years there was quite a bit of chat about Loading some dry vans with cats and contracting a carrier to ship them to the West coast events and back at a later date.
This would allow participants to fly to and from events making it doable for us working stiffs......


----------



## Bait Guy

Mike, what are you driving this year at the Powderhorn?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

teamster said:


> When and where is anything being planned for the spring of 2016. I got confused reading the 30 pages of posts and reading 2017. Sorry for the dumb question.



cats meow at timberline/silcox hut is may 6,7,and 8 th,2016, one day two days or all three your choice, you can keep it low cost or go for the room in the lodge, your choice, just be sure to come and cat around, it is going to be a fabulous year for sno!!!


----------



## JimVT

I just wanted to throw this in.   
picture was taken last week.


----------



## Nikson

glacierparkbus said:


> cats meow at timberline/silcox hut is may 6,7,and 8 th,2016, one day two days or all three your choice, you can keep it low cost or go for the room in the lodge, your choice, just be sure to come and cat around, it is going to be a fabulous year for sno!!!



So I guess its ON, for the 2016 as well?



JimVT said:


> I just wanted to throw this in.
> picture was taken last week.



I wonder where all that snow went? 

Thanks for posting a pic Jim


----------



## sleddogracer

looks a bit off kilter


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Nikson said:


> So I guess its ON, for the 2016 as well?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where all that snow went?
> 
> Thanks for posting a pic Jim



yes, the event is on, low profile, with lots of cat on hill time, oh, the sno will be back and deep,


----------



## it's all about downhill

We were near there two weeks ago. The famous Palmer Sno(w) Field (Famous for year-around skiing) was so small that one would have to walk to the top (down from the lift) ski in the ice and mud to the bottom of it, then walk the remaining distance (about half way) to ride up from the midway loading terminal. It had been shut down about two weeks before that, so the entire uphill and most of the down would be "muscledraulic", and the weather has been great too.


----------



## it's all about downhill

I remember in the '70's climbing up to stand on the near chimney. It was a climb of about two inches. No technical gear required.


----------



## sno-drifter

it's all about downhill said:


> I remember in the '70's climbing up to stand on the near chimney. It was a climb of about two inches. No technical gear required.


 
 Just in the rare instance you don't believe the downhill guy, here is a photo of the west chimney of Silcox Hut in '72. (That's it to downhill's left and I might add less than a two inch climb). He had hair back then.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great photo! That tucker looks ahead of its time! 
I can barely wait for the cat meow again!


----------



## JimVT

that must have been before it was rebuilt. steve told us you could ski down in it prior to the rebuild.
it is deep .


----------



## sno-drifter

snowsurfer said:


> Great photo! That tucker looks ahead of its time!
> I can barely wait for the cat meow again!


 
 That is a 1970 543-A with the 318ci engine we used on Mt. Hood. The 28 inch steel tracks were removed and the rubber belted tracks were one of the first set Tucker made and we tested for them. You can see the second Magic Mile Ribblet chair lift in the back ground. It was built on the next ridge west of the original for obvious reasons, the first one got buried on a regular basis. Silcox Hut was the upper terminal for that first lift built in late 1930's. I remember riding on that lift with my skis on the snow in a hand shoveled trench. When the lift shut down, the Timberline lift crew would cover the trench with plywood to try to keep as much snow out for the next day.

 This photo shows what lift crews had to deal with in those years. This is a 1947 423 Sno-Cat at Silcox Hut.


----------



## loggah

Looks like the Ford flathead powered version 423 !!!! deep snow !! When i worked lift maintenance we had problems with the ribblet hangers cracking inside the cable!!! did a 36 hr replace on all one  Christmas vacation week !!


----------



## JimVT

glacierparkbus said:


> cats meow at timberline/silcox hut is may 6,7,and 8 th,2016, one day two days or all three your choice, you can keep it low cost or go for the room in the lodge, your choice, just be sure to come and cat around, it is going to be a fabulous year for sno!!!


I almost forgot about this.


----------



## JimVT

glacierparkbus said:


> cats meow at timberline/silcox hut is may 6,7,and 8 th,2016, one day two days or all three your choice, you can keep it low cost or go for the room in the lodge, your choice, just be sure to come and cat around, it is going to be a fabulous year for sno!!!


I almost forgot about this.
will the non silcox people be allowed to visit but not sleep at it?
jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

why yes they will be more than welcome, Silcox will be like our own private on mountain resort lodge


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the snow is piling up at Timberline Lodge, over 160 inches of snowfall since sept 1 2015, another 4 to 5 feet this coming week, and it is not even winter yet, looking like a fabulous year for snow, still aways away, the meow will have lots of snow to play on, great year coming for sno cat gatherings this winter, hope you can make it to at least one if not more, happy sno cat to all, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## DAVENET

Hope Scott brought some of his cats with him so he can get back off of the mountain . . .  

http://www.timberlinelodge.com/conditions/

 5 feet in the last 3 days & still snowing.  I've been watching the webcams and the sun hasn't shown up there in a week!


----------



## teamster

Since I've never been to one of these get togethers I have e a couple questions. Since the dates are in early May, I would assume that the main roads would be good driving, can I get to the unload area with my Volvo or do I need 4x4? Since it would take me 2 days driving, each way, is the available amount of "snow catting " time over the 3 days a substantial amount or just a couple hours each day. The reason I ask is I've gone to many cutter rallies over the years with my horses and sometimes we only drove for 1 hour and then turned around, not very good when we drove for hours to get there. It hardly warrants owning a snow cat of any description for the amount of snow we get here, in Alberta, anymore, but I keep telling my wife I'll load it up and go to where the snow is, especially if I can go for a few days, with other "Cats". Thanx


----------



## Cidertom

teamster said:


> Since I've never been to one of these get togethers I have e a couple questions. Since the dates are in early May, I would assume that the main roads would be good driving, can I get to the unload area with my Volvo or do I need 4x4? Since it would take me 2 days driving, each way, is the available amount of "snow catting " time over the 3 days a substantial amount or just a couple hours each day. . Thanx



My Experience: I got to drive as much as I wanted to.  
The road up to Timberline is taken care of, getting to Oregon, US 26 ??

Was well worth my $$  and the ribbing I endured as I dealt with "issues"

CT


----------



## Cidertom

Just a suggestion, have admins lock this thread, and start a "Meow 16" thread.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

teamster said:


> Since I've never been to one of these get togethers I have e a couple questions. Since the dates are in early May, I would assume that the main roads would be good driving, can I get to the unload area with my Volvo or do I need 4x4? Since it would take me 2 days driving, each way, is the available amount of "snow catting " time over the 3 days a substantial amount or just a couple hours each day. The reason I ask is I've gone to many cutter rallies over the years with my horses and sometimes we only drove for 1 hour and then turned around, not very good when we drove for hours to get there. It hardly warrants owning a snow cat of any description for the amount of snow we get here, in Alberta, anymore, but I keep telling my wife I'll load it up and go to where the snow is, especially if I can go for a few days, with other "Cats". Thanx



the sno should be fabulous and the roads will not be an issue what so ever, glad to have you attend, and there will be lots of sno cats to play with, good time for all


----------



## Helmsman38

We had a great trip down from Bellingham WA for the 2015 event. The roads were great and parking was perfect for the big rig. This is one venue that others will be hard pressed to beat. So there I put the challenge out there. The main lodge and silcox hut far exceeded our needs. The views from Silcox hut are spectular . Was there rumor of expanded operation area ? We enjoyd the run area.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

teamster said:


> Since I've never been to one of these get togethers I have e a couple questions. Since the dates are in early May, I would assume that the main roads would be good driving, can I get to the unload area with my Volvo or do I need 4x4? Since it would take me 2 days driving, each way, is the available amount of "snow catting " time over the 3 days a substantial amount or just a couple hours each day. The reason I ask is I've gone to many cutter rallies over the years with my horses and sometimes we only drove for 1 hour and then turned around, not very good when we drove for hours to get there. It hardly warrants owning a snow cat of any description for the amount of snow we get here, in Alberta, anymore, but I keep telling my wife I'll load it up and go to where the snow is, especially if I can go for a few days, with other "Cats". Thanx




When I first saw Volvo, I thought the little car, never put that in my mind . 
And since it says farm vehicle, are you calling the towed machine a haybine?
I think you need a snowtrac they started out as a bunch of swather parts


----------



## Pontoon Princess

MNoutdoors said:


> When I first saw Volvo, I thought the little car, never put that in my mind .
> And since it says farm vehicle, are you calling the towed machine a haybine?
> I think you need a snowtrac they started out as a bunch of swather parts



what he really needs is a bigger trailer so he can three or four sno cats, maybe a car hauler doubled stacker 

and if am I not wrong, think every sno cats origins started out as something else, basically used, car/tractor/airplane/motorcycle, worn out parts

first couple of the tucker sno cat prototypes used Crosley ( the car ) running gear and then tucker built the first five of it's production machines ( again ) used car running gear, No's 1,3, and 5 all had 216 chev engines and No. 2 used a chrysler flathead 6 and tucker No.4 ran a ford 60 hp V-8.

and in 1946, all but 2 of tuckers, used dodge engines, and the other two used chev engines.


----------



## sleddogracer

"what he really needs is a bigger trailer so he can three or four sno cats, maybe a car hauler doubled stacker "

'was thinking the same thing - my almost lookalike Tucker could fit right behind that Tucker if the trailer was a tiny bit longer and Teamster could pick me up on his way south - he has to go almost past my door anyway - lol


----------



## teamster

Since I now own 2 Tucker's my plan is to ramp the front of on on top of the neck so I can haul 2 if need be. I would only bring one on this trip.


----------



## sleddogracer

teamster said:


> Since I've never been to one of these get togethers I have e a couple questions. Since the dates are in early May, I would assume that the main roads would be good driving, can I get to the unload area with my Volvo or do I need 4x4? Since it would take me 2 days driving, each way, is the available amount of "snow catting " time over the 3 days a substantial amount or just a couple hours each day. The reason I ask is I've gone to many cutter rallies over the years with my horses and sometimes we only drove for 1 hour and then turned around, not very good when we drove for hours to get there. It hardly warrants owning a snow cat of any description for the amount of snow we get here, in Alberta, anymore, but I keep telling my wife I'll load it up and go to where the snow is, especially if I can go for a few days, with other "Cats". Thanx



that's what I had pictured too


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> Just a suggestion, have admins lock this thread, and start a "Meow 16" thread.



mr cider tom, good idea, 

my thinking in not doing a new thread for '16 is that I do not want to lose everyone that follows the current thread, also there is a lot of great story already on this thread,
i do want to have another good/fun/successful event at timberline lodge, so if it is okay, think i would prefer to keep this one going.

thanks for the suggestion, sorry about the ribbing, it was in fun and hope you will come in '16, so enjoyed meeting you. 

We are trying to keep the costs down with come for the day choice and or stay down mountain, in not so much money motels, RV camping, and or ??? brown bag eating is also a good way to keep the costs down, and for those that want the full Timberline Lodge treatment, please take advantage of what the Lodge has to offer, really want to see lots of sno cats on the mountain. 

thanks tuckerville pontoon princess


----------



## Cidertom

I do appreciate what our queen (princess) has to say, and I will defer to her judgement. My thinking is once we get started with the who-do-what-where it would be better to have a new thread just for '16. Otherwise cat's meow 2056 will be at the end of a really loooooong thread

If I can, I will be there.

CiderTom


----------



## Pontoon Princess

that will be quite a thread, over 9 trillion posts in year 2056 and stlll going strong, yikes!!!

sure do hope you are able to come, given weather, mountain conditions, and the sno cat gods willing, hope to have lots of area to run and play, meow meow meow


----------



## Cidertom

Even if Snow doesn't get to come, it's still worth it. a better crowd, I've not met.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oh cider tom, 

Scott reports from Timberline Lodge tonight, he says this sno will still be around in May, 2016, and that is the famous orange burban tucker hunter buried in that skiff of sno, the burban is park right in front the Lodge. fyi, the door handle is 5 feet from the ground, and since September,1,2015, Timberline Lodge has received 241 inches of sno!!!


----------



## DAVENET

Serious question- when it is snowing that much, how do they clear the snow from the upper parking lot that is full of cars?  Do they state a time that cars need to be moved to another lot for a hour to do a clean sweep to get the parking space back?

And, Merry Christmas Princess!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

first, they, i mean timberline lodge, get out their big big bucket loader and clear a path around the parking lot and then all the guests come out and are given a shovel to dig their own car out, unless you have scott, and he will dig your car out, he did 15 cars the other day, he is a tucker scout, always doing a good deed.

merry christmas,

hope santa brought you a grouser or two

pontoon princess


----------



## sno-drifter

teamster said:


> Since I've never been to one of these get togethers I have e a couple questions. Since the dates are in early May, I would assume that the main roads would be good driving, can I get to the unload area with my Volvo or do I need 4x4? Since it would take me 2 days driving, each way, is the available amount of "snow catting " time over the 3 days a substantial amount or just a couple hours each day. The reason I ask is I've gone to many cutter rallies over the years with my horses and sometimes we only drove for 1 hour and then turned around, not very good when we drove for hours to get there. It hardly warrants owning a snow cat of any description for the amount of snow we get here, in Alberta, anymore, but I keep telling my wife I'll load it up and go to where the snow is, especially if I can go for a few days, with other "Cats". Thanx



I just returned from several days at Mt. Hood/ Timberline Lodge OR. As you can see we had more than a dusting of snow. To answer your question, you should be OK with the Volvo rig unless there is snow on the road. Then the 4X4 with chains would be better. The road from Highway 26 to Timberline is six miles long with an elevation gain of 2000 feet. The grade is in the 8-10% area which is steeper than any interstate I know of. It is usually well plowed and sanded but storms can change the environment a bunch. You can look at their website and figure out the weather, and road conditions are there as well. May usually has fine weather, but I have seen the worst of storms up on the mountain in May, 1986 to be exact. It also is well worth the time and expense to have working trailer brakes and drag chains if the road conditions warrant.

 Here is another shot of the parking lot. Even the parking lots are steep on Mt. Hood. To answer your questions Dave, a John Deere articulating loader scoops out as best possible and the cars are shuttled around as can be. It is a serious job as people are walking back and forth to the ski hills and tourists come and go as well. I find that shoveling cars out is like eating popcorn, once you start it is hard to stop.

 I hope to see you teamster and all the folks who came to the 2015 Cat's Meow and those who should have.


----------



## sno-drifter

This should be better.


----------



## JimVT

I expect my snow trac will be like that when I retrieve it off the tower area today.
it is facing the blowing snow .I hope the engine bay isn't full.
jim


----------



## it's all about downhill

Drifter shoveled the snow off of my pickup (2nd to the left of the Orange Tucker Chaser) before I got a picture of the drift over the top of it. I thanked him anyway. And my dear wife snapped this before he could get to it...all is right in the world.


----------



## it's all about downhill

here's the picture


----------



## it's all about downhill

Mo. better?


----------



## JimVT

silcox as of today





[/IMG]


----------



## sno-drifter

If you go back to page 30, post 593 of this thread, you can see the top of the west chimney in front of the skier. We still have a ways to go to get to the big snow years but much better than last year at this time.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

11worth was great and truly enjoyed myself, now, time to think about cats meow jamboree at Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon, very enjoyable event, great family time, and amazing sno cats, see you there, give Timberline Lodge a call,and ask for Chelsea, 503-272-3267, and make those reservations now!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Warren, Adksnowcat, the sno cat artist from the east coast, will be attending cats meow jamboree this year, he will be bringing some 20 of paintings and have those on display/for sale, he seems very reasonable with his prices, and is thrilled to be coming, Warren will also take commissions in advance, also, he plans to do several paintings while at timberline, this going to be a very nice addition to the event and a chance for you to have a lonely oil painting of your sno cat, thank you Warren.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

I'm looking forward to the Cat's Meow!  I can't wait to see all the snowcats!  Sounds like I'll get to drive one too!  My Tucker has been out of order for a couple years now.  This is my year to fix it too!  Anyway, I want to do some painting while at Timberline Lodge.  I hear there is a great window that overlooks where the snowcats park.  I imagine they don't stay put during the day for too long but maybe at night if there is a floodlight...I love the idea of painting some night scenes!  Maybe it will even be snowing?  Anyway I am really looking forward to meeting some of the people I have been reading about for years here on the Forum!  And I am looking forward to having people see my paintings in real life.  That sure hasn't happened often!

Here is a YouTube video of some of my paintings (about one minute):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uzdAnNGYHk

See everybody there!!!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Don't forget this one


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Yes, I remember that one!!!  Those 601 paintings were fun to paint!  That machine is one of my very favorites!  I'd really love to own one of those Thiokol 601 snowcats someday!


Thanks!!!


----------



## AdkSnowcat

I think I'll be bringing this 601 painting to the show.  I have to figure out the packing and shipping.  It's the largest snowcat painting I've ever done.  (24x36")


----------



## AdkSnowcat

If I bring the Thiokol 601 I probably ought to bring these too (same large size).


----------



## Cidertom

Something just hit me. April 30 is the end of "sno-park". is the road from 26 to the lodge still plowed after then?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup it is, all is good, just, no sno park permit required, just saved you some money, you are welcome.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and just when you thought, it was time to put away the sno cat,WRONG!

cats meow is coming up, and Timberline Lodge, Mt Hood, Oregon, has over 12 feet of sno at the lodge, yup, 12 feet of sno, and more on the way, 

this year, far more area is being opened up for the cats to play, 

so, get those grousers fixed, oil leaks stopped, and put more fuel in the rig and come to Timberline for a great 3 days of sno cattin' adventure and wonderful people.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Waiting on pins and needles here! It's been an amazing winter so far and I'm looking forward to seeing you all up there. The Snow Trac seems to be running well (fingers crossed).


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup...


----------



## Logger1965

Jinn that is one good looking cat


----------



## DAVENET

I tried to do a quick backtrack to make sure I wasn't doubling up, but I don't believe I ever saw this vid from Mt. Hood Snow Riders that should be here

http://www.mthoodtv.com/Mt-Hood-TV-TL-Vid-10.htm


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Had a nice call from Chelsea at Timberline today to check in on our reservations and we are all set! 
It's coming up fast and there is a ton of snow this year  
How many snow tracs are coming this year? Cidertom, how's the grouser job going? 

 I haven't switched out the front sprockets yet but mine seems to be running well, knock on a Kristy grouser 

We just took it out for an overnight camp out at Bennett Pass with 6 kids and 3 Dads after night skiing.  Just a short drive to a place where you can see the groomers running at night on Mt Hood. We pitched tents and made a fire and the kids stayed up way too late. Woke up the next morning and drove back down to the trailer and were skiing again by 9am. It was quick but really fun. 

Looking forward to Timberline!


----------



## sno-drifter

Holy cow snowsurfer!! Surely you did not go out across the terrible traverse on Benet Pass. That place scares me with out snow.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

No not the terrible traverse. I have done it with a little snow but I know how it looks when there is more snow. We took the short road that goes to the right and up the hill from the parking area. I'll post a couple pictures later today.


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## JimVT

almost doesn't look real.  
i'm out myself today .got to ferry a guy to a tower.   not as much fun as camping with the family.
jim


----------



## sno-drifter

We have crossed TTT on the way into Badger Lake with the 443. In the past I groomed up to the TT for cross country skiers. There are some interesting drifts up there. When it gets filled in late in the season, it is not safe even on skies. However if you traverse on the right side (south) of the ridge, it is not a problem to cross if on skies.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fabulous adventure, you are a great dad, those kids will remember these outings forever, staying up late, that just adds to the reason they will never forget....


----------



## DAVENET

snowsurfer said:


> View attachment 83576



Holy crap that's awesome!

 Had to look up the Terrible Traverse.  Not trying that in winter . . . and maybe not even summer.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Here's the same shot around 11pm.


----------



## sno-drifter

I talked with Chelsea at Timberline lodge and there is still room at the Lodge and at Silcox for the May Meow. Looks like plenty of snow too. 503-272-3311, hit 0 when the recording starts to skip the message.


----------



## JimVT

silcox




I think i'll bleed my brakes


----------



## sno-drifter

Today princess and I delivered the 1959 Tucker to Timberline Lodge. It will be there this May for Meow II. Lots of snow there.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Beautiful day for a delivery!


----------



## JimVT

sno-drifter said:


> Today princess and I delivered the 1959 Tucker to Timberline Lodge. It will be there this May for Meow II. Lots of snow there.



pretty good taking a selfi of yourself,jinn


----------



## sno-drifter

JimVT said:


> pretty good taking a selfi of yourself,jinn



Easy Jim, carry a long , big stick.


----------



## JimVT

yea,i been holding back on that wrecking yard joke.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

AdkSnowcat said:


> I'm looking forward to the Cat's Meow!  I can't wait to see all the snowcats!  Sounds like I'll get to drive one too!  My Tucker has been out of order for a couple years now.  This is my year to fix it too!  Anyway, I want to do some painting while at Timberline Lodge.  I hear there is a great window that overlooks where the snowcats park.  I imagine they don't stay put during the day for too long but maybe at night if there is a floodlight...I love the idea of painting some night scenes!  Maybe it will even be snowing?  Anyway I am really looking forward to meeting some of the people I have been reading about for years here on the Forum!  And I am looking forward to having people see my paintings in real life.  That sure hasn't happened often!
> 
> Here is a YouTube video of some of my paintings (about one minute):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uzdAnNGYHk
> 
> See everybody there!!!



all is confirmed, our very own sno cat artist is COMING ! and bringing many new paintings, very much worth coming just to see his work

so, do not put that snow cat away just yet, come for the day thursday thru sunday ( yes that is mother's day, timberline lodge has a fabulous mother's day brunch) or stay the night, or two, the sno is fabulous and DEEP! This year we will have far more area to run and operate the machines. this is going to be GREAT...


----------



## sno-drifter

Meow II at Timberline Lodge Oregon 

 Here is the menu and registering for lunch information for lunch at Silcox May 7th.


----------



## JimVT

I just made my lunch
 reservations today. Chelsea said only a few have made them.  
just wanted to remind you.
jim


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Good reminder. Just booked lunch for 4. 
Fresh snow on the hill today!! See you all soon!


----------



## caldonia

I've been wanting to attend one of these gatherings for awhile now but just can't leave my business in mid winter.  The Cats Meow would be my best chance.  I will be attending the McKenzie River Wooden Boat Festival on the 23rd and would like to join you folks for the afternoon of the 24th and the 25th.  If I can't get lodging for the 24th I am more than happy to sleep in my truck if that is an option.  Very eager to meet you guys and learn more about these great machines.  Would love to bum a ride in any machine.  I will be the guy who shows up pulling a drift boat.  Maybe next year I will be the guy with a Nodwell at the boat show. 
Hope to see you guys in April.  I'll call the lodge and see what I can wrangle for lodging.

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## Pontoon Princess

caldonia said:


> I've been wanting to attend one of these gatherings for awhile now but just can't leave my business in mid winter.  The Cats Meow would be my best chance.  I will be attending the McKenzie River Wooden Boat Festival on the 23rd and would like to join you folks for the afternoon of the 24th and the 25th.  If I can't get lodging for the 24th I am more than happy to sleep in my truck if that is an option.  Very eager to meet you guys and learn more about these great machines.  Would love to bum a ride in any machine.  I will be the guy who shows up pulling a drift boat.  Maybe next year I will be the guy with a Nodwell at the boat show.
> Hope to see you guys in April.  I'll call the lodge and see what I can wrangle for lodging.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AJ



aj, fyi the event is the first weekend in may this year,( mothers day weekend ) that may make it easier for you to come thanks


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Timberline Lodge has had over 24 inches of snow in the last couple of days, with a base of 139 inches, that means we, sno cats, will have lots and lots and lots of sno and area to run on, this will be fabulous, again do not put that machine away just yet and come on up to Timberline for a day or all 4 days, great people, grand machines, and our very own sno cat artist, come on up!!!


----------



## caldonia

Pontoon Princess said:


> aj, fyi the event is the first weekend in may this year,( mothers day weekend ) that may make it easier for you to come thanks



Bummer.  I guess I was looking at outdated dates.  Won't be able to attend.  It's a two day drive from Jackson Hole.  My next shot is the Mc Call event next year.  It's about half the distance of Mt Hood or Levenworth.

You all have a good time and I will enjoy the stories and pictures.


----------



## sno-drifter

I just talked with Chelsea who is doing the reservations for Silcox rooms and the Saturday lunch there. Seventeen are signed up for lunch so far. There is room for more overnight guests at Silcox and at the Timberline Lodge. If you want to make dinner reservations at the Lodge, call 503-272-3311, and hit 0 for the lodge operator and ask for dining room. Silcox guests get a free breakfast at Silcox, but you are on your own for dinners and lunches. There is plenty of snow this year, see you soon.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

I just signed up for the lunch.  I'm hoping I can get a lift up the hill with someone.  Hopefully?

Is anybody bringing their skis for a run or two by any chance?  I'm thinking about it.


----------



## DAVENET

You are going to be hard pressed to find anyone in this group willing to give up a ride. To say stuck up and pompous is an understatement. I almost ended up hiking the mile up just to get to my lunch.  

 You can probably get a ride in what ever you want, whenever you want.  It is the perfect place to try a little sampling of everything (just get to the Snow-trac's early    J/K).  Definitely take a ride with the Tucker boys in the 2000XL (assuming that's what they are bringing).

 Track Addict & I got tickets & skied Saturday morning right after a fresh 8 - 12" of powder dropped.  He packed out his gear along with his board, while I shipped out my boots, helmet, etc. and then just rented skis.  Absolutely worth it just to say you skied it.  And you will be working with three to four times the base we had last year.  

 Member 'it's all about downhill' (Sno-Drifter's brother) will certainly have his planks.  Then you just need a chauffeur to bring the cat back down the mountain after you hop out to ski.


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> You are going to be hard pressed to find anyone in this group willing to give up a ride. To say stuck up and pompous is an understatement. I almost ended up hiking the mile up just to get to my lunch.
> 
> You dun figured us out Mr. NET. This time I am bringing skis sos I don't have to drive them stinkin, noisy, orange things.


----------



## JimVT

remember most of us should be staying up on the hill this time.


----------



## sno-drifter

I just talked with Tammy at Timberline and they are reserving room for us at the Rams Head Bar from 6-8 PM on Friday for those who want to get together and tell lies about tracked vehicles. No reservations, just bring your best stories and we can drink and eat there.

 Dinner reservations on Saturday are advised. 503-272-3311 and hit 0 after the answer to get to the front desk.

 Snow vehicle passes will be available at check in at the front desk.

 See you soon, only a week away!


----------



## Mill666er

Anybody else showing up Thursday afternoon? Can we run the cats on the hill on Thursday or do we have to wait until Friday morning? I had to cancel the bunk at Silcox for the co-pilot so there is at least one available if someone was waiting until the last minute.


----------



## sno-drifter

I will be there with the boss and princess will be too. Think my brother will also. We can run machines on the hill.


----------



## JimVT

not sure when i'll pull in . i'm having pistenbully do a physical on my canyon the day prior to our meet. checking all pressures ,codes and fixing anything I screwed up.
jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Mill666er said:


> Anybody else showing up Thursday afternoon? Can we run the cats on the hill on Thursday or do we have to wait until Friday morning? I had to cancel the bunk at Silcox for the co-pilot so there is at least one available if someone was waiting until the last minute.



yes, we can run on Thursday, see you on the mountain.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Just a primer for the upcoming weekend. We just did a two night campout near Mt Bachelor. Tons of snow left. Here's a couple of shots. The weather for the Cats Meow is looking purrrrfect with sunshine and really warm temps. The Snow Trac is ready!


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## sno-drifter

Looks a lot like Dutchman Flat. If you drop down the road toward Elk Lake there is a road that goes up to Broken Top. Neat country.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

That's it. I think we took that road. We camped up near the wilderness boundary. Some of the guys in the camp hiked and skied down Broken Top. Awesome place to explore. First time there for me.


----------



## Helmsman38

Short on time this year and flights that aren't going to work for me. This mothers Day weekend I will be spending with Mother.  I would bring her with me but at 94 years young I would worry about her getting hurt and the rest of my family clubbing me for bringing her away from the family. Sadly I wasn't able to get the whole family to come.... Hope to see you all in McCall


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey KT7, think it is safe to say, we all are going to miss you...


----------



## Cidertom

now what I do with the yeti beer I bought for u??


----------



## Snowcat Pat

bring on the pics.

"were just dying here"


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Snowcat Pat said:


> bring on the pics.
> 
> "were just dying here"


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like a sno cats got your tongue situation.

That or epic times and they don't want us to feel bad which is most likely!


----------



## Mill666er

Here is the Factory '55 at the back of the lodge, snow is about 6' higher at our parking area than last year.


----------



## Mill666er

Trip up the mountain for a ski run, not sure what Scott is up to back behind the cat.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Working from the phone so just posting some pics. More cats have arrive this evening. Fantastic time. Snow Trac is not climbing the spring snow worth beans but the Tucker's are having no problem.


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## tom

Boy do I wish I was there..next year in McCall for sure


----------



## Northcoast

Ditto what Tom said!


----------



## Tye one on

Looks very Tucker heavy this year.


----------



## tom

Never seen that many sedans in one place at one time.


----------



## Cidertom

Torpedo on top.


----------



## Cidertom

once in a while we needed traffic signals.


----------



## Cidertom

As usual, Jenn's torpedo was the most popular amusement ride.


----------



## tom

Keep those photos coming ...please!


----------



## sno-drifter

Weather wasn't too bad this year. Thanks to all who came, I had a ball. Everyone has behaved themselves, Thank you, this way we will get invited back for this very rare opportunity. There are eight cats in the second photo.


----------



## PJL

No Thiokol/DMC/LMC cats?  Did they have their passports pulled at the border?  Sent to Tuckerville and repainted orange???


----------



## sno-drifter

Mill666er said:


> Trip up the mountain for a ski run, not sure what Scott is up to back behind the cat.
> 
> When you get a fee ride way up above Silcox, there one thing to do-Get your skis out and ski down the freshly groomed mountain before the lifts open. What else can you do?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the star of the jamboree was Kerry Cook and his LMC, reliving his grooming days on the mountain, beautiful restoration


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Big thank you to Timberline Lodge and Jeff K, and then everyone that attended, great time and truly enjoyed meeting and getting to chat with you, thank you to all.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and some photos are just hard to explain


----------



## Logger1965

Looks like you all had a great time wish I could have got free and came down. Still need to get the new cat in the snow!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

tucker time


----------



## tom

Those are some great pictures.. Thank you..cannot wait until McCall. Is that a GPS receiver on the top of the 543?


----------



## sno-drifter

Satellite phone


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Great photos folks! I'll post more when I get home. It's awesome up here! 
Thanks to the tucker folks for shuttling us snow Trac folks up the hill for lunch yesterday. What a fantastic bunch of people up here. Here's a couple more photos. More later.


----------



## Sno-Surfer




----------



## Sno-Surfer

The Tucker support staff is amazing. Track repairs at 7,000'. Ginn made it look so easy.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Queen of the hill. I had no idea how well these Torpedos work. I love this machine.


----------



## Helmsman38

Cidertom said:


> now what I do with the yeti beer I bought for u??




DRINK IT !!!!!    Where did you find that ? I will buy some


----------



## JimVT

staying at silcox hut 




next to the fire




above silcox hut  7332ft




climbers on the slope and standing on top.




packing up for the run down




no tuckers in this photo









I never did see anyone with the paintings.


----------



## Cidertom

Pontoon Princess said:


> tucker time


Was that "Tucker time" or "Pucker time" ? on that run down the slopes from Silcox.


----------



## Cidertom

I will say that in the modified slush we were playing in, the tuckers (pontoon!) did out perform everything else on the slopes.  I know the Orange Side was calling to at least one trac owner during the weekend.  Hopefully I was able to talk him back before Jinn cuts off his hand and forever bonds him to the orange side.


----------



## tom

Are they tightening the tracks of the '55? Or fixing something broken?


----------



## JimVT

tom said:


> Are they tightening the tracks of the '55? Or fixing something broken?


two rollers disappeared and replacements are being installed.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

> I never did see anyone with the paintings.




I didn't make it out with the art.  I knew I was going to have an important doctor appointment the Friday before.  The doc put me into a daily testing regimen that I just couldn't do on the road.  Someday I'll get to show my snowcat paintings I hope!


----------



## DAVENET

Mill666er said:


> Trip up the mountain for a ski run, not sure what Scott is up to back behind the cat.



It's good to see that he's wearing his Alabama Woolen's for his downhill adventure!


----------



## DAVENET

Wow. Perfect bluebird days! Also, I see the chair is still heading up in the left of the pic above. How high would they let you guys climb with the cats before you were out of bounds?

Also, I would like to call dibs on that AT&T cat if you ever decide to part ways with it. I thought the camo one was awesome, but this one takes the cake.


----------



## JimVT

5:30 am at the silcox hut and breakfast


----------



## sno-drifter

Cidertom said:


> I will say that in the modified slush we were playing in, the tuckers (pontoon!) did out perform everything else on the slopes. I know the Orange Side was calling to at least one trac owner during the weekend. Hopefully I was able to talk him back before Jinn cuts off his hand and forever bonds him to the orange side.



"modified slush" what is this, something that the orange paint modified? I think I would blame it on George Bush.


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Wow. Perfect bluebird days! Also, I see the chair is still heading up in the left of the pic above. How high would they let you guys climb with the cats before you were out of bounds?
> 
> Also, I would like to call dibs on that AT&T cat if you ever decide to part ways with it. I thought the camo one was awesome, but this one takes the cake.



We drove up to another 500+ feet elevation above the Silcox Hut. And NO, no one was out of bounds for the Meow. And thank all who were there for being responsible drivers so that we will be invited back.

As far as the 543 AT&T, take a number.

 Thank you Mr. Net for the Cat's Meow event stickers, you are awesome!


----------



## JimVT

after i removed my blade  my canyon  climbed the hill in the slush. one slope showed 17% grade. 
snow trac spinning out below




the solution


----------



## sleddogracer

that's what I noticed about my st, without the ice cleats it didn't climb all that well - with the ice cleats it drove out of the tracks when on heavy packed snow and forget about turning at all on sod - great pictures


----------



## utahwilson

Orange is the new black?


----------



## Cidertom

What I noticed on the ST's.  The tracks were loading up and not shedding the snow. When Snowsurfer was backing they shed more.  At one point he had snow solid from the top of track to the fender.  This was really mushy stuff we were playing in this weekend.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Here are some photos from my better camera. I thought I'd take a lot more but time flys by when you're having so much fun! I had plans to gopro a bunch of things but never got far. We need Nikson back to help us out with the video. 
By the way, they just had a dusting of new snow. I bet the Snow Trac would make it up there now. I sure as heck tried. I tried early on Sat and Sun morning and made it a bit farther each time but it was a work out and all I really did was make a mess of the road with trenches and zig zag tracks all over. I found going backwards I could climb better but just couldn't quite get over the steep sections. I found it real interesting to see how all the other cats worked in this snow and I was sure impressed by how the Tuckers climbed that stuff, even the Torpedo. 

 You can see below what Cidertom is talking about. Like mud stuck in  your tires, I was running on slicks as soon as they spun. This was my high mark on Saturday morning.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Here's part of the group up at the Silcox hut for lunch. 





















I like the Torpedo with the snowboard look.





I didn't get to meet Kerry but he lives in the same town as myself. I better get to know him as his LMC looks incredible. 





Sno-drifter and Cidertom's better half front and center.





Shuttling up to Silcox hut.





Riding with Tucker Royalty





Pontoon Princess rounding up pontoons.





Sunday mornings high mark.





Looks good but that's about as high as I could get. 





Tuckers everywhere





You can see the reflection of all this orange on top of the Mt Hood.









Sno-Cat!





Clean machine













Love the simplicity of the Torpedos

















Got a few more I'll post up after a while. 
Also wanted to add that even though I couldn't get my Snow Trac to the Silcox hut like last year, we had a really great time. It worked out just fine to hitch a ride up there and there's so much to do and see just in and around the lodge. It is absolutely amazing that we get to bring our cats up there to play around and enjoy this special place. Huge thanks to Pontoon Princess and Sno-drifter for organizing this and making it happen and of course Timberline Lodge for hosting us. I hope this continues and becomes and annual event, it's just too much fun with some really fine folks! Already looking forward to next years events. I'll be shooting to make both Mcall and Leavenworth and whatever else comes up. Really great getting to know everyone a bit better this year.


----------



## DAVENET

Excellent pictures! I also find it interesting that even given the substantial increase in snowfall this year, the upper areas around Silcox actually look more bare than last year.

And agreed, next year there needs to be video and all machines should be lined up according to date of manufacture with their pilots & Hood in the background.

 Odd that the loose snow would cling to the tracks like that as well.  How was it coming back down? Did the tracks stay clogged & turn it into a slip & slide?


----------



## JimVT

coming down from silcox hut 8am sunday  jeff said his snow trac slid a little in places. he was towing the loaded toboggan.


----------



## squerly

DAVENET said:


> Odd that the loose snow would cling to the tracks like that as well.  How was it coming back down? Did the tracks stay clogged & turn it into a slip & slide?


I'll bet that gets hairy!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Really great photos and commentary. Thanks for sharing with those of us that didn't make the trip.

It  looks like a great time was had by all, and the weather was perfect. I  had flown into PDX Tuesday night and left Wednesday afternoon. It rained  the entire time and Mt Hood was shrouded in clouds both on the arrival  and departure. I'm glad the weather went from lousy to fantastic.


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Excellent pictures! I also find it interesting that even given the substantial increase in snowfall this year, the upper areas around Silcox actually look more bare than last year.
> 
> 
> The reason that the snow level near Silcox looks low is that they plow it out in order to not have the hut snowed in and for access. The north( Mt. Hood side) is much deeper this year. We had more area to play in this year.
> 
> This photo shows Silcox in a deep snow year. That is the west chimney top in the foreground. The Hut is completely buried. Winter of '71-'72.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

torpedo time at Timberline


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

snowsurfer said:


> Here's part of the group up at the Silcox hut for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Torpedo with the snowboard look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get to meet Kerry but he lives in the same town as myself. I better get to know him as his LMC looks incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sno-drifter and Cidertom's better half front and center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shuttling up to Silcox hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding with Tucker Royalty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontoon Princess rounding up pontoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday mornings high mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good but that's about as high as I could get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuckers everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the reflection of all this orange on top of the Mt Hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sno-Cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the simplicity of the Torpedos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few more I'll post up after a while.
> Also wanted to add that even though I couldn't get my Snow Trac to the Silcox hut like last year, we had a really great time. It worked out just fine to hitch a ride up there and there's so much to do and see just in and around the lodge. It is absolutely amazing that we get to bring our cats up there to play around and enjoy this special place. Huge thanks to Pontoon Princess and Sno-drifter for organizing this and making it happen and of course Timberline Lodge for hosting us. I hope this continues and becomes and annual event, it's just too much fun with some really fine folks! Already looking forward to next years events. I'll be shooting to make both Mcall and Leavenworth and whatever else comes up. Really great getting to know everyone a bit better this year.


snow tracs do suck when the snow gets real slushy, they just don't have the power to pull through or clean the tracks, as far as climbing I have on occasions had t ascend hills backward. it is really how amazing how much more traction a snow trac has in reverse, they will climb backward without track spin inclines that would leave you stuck going forward


----------



## JimVT

just got a few more photos and figured I would post.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oh what fun


----------



## mikemikelle

what happened to the Cats Meow? no more?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mikemikelle said:


> what happened to the Cats Meow? no more?



our feeling was, maybe to do it every 5 years or so, keeping it special, with good attendance, timberline lodge is a vey special place.

also, wanted to see other areas host a jamboree, and get to see more of snow country

the cats meow will be back!!!!


----------

